# Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2009



## Dan (1 Set 2009 às 00:11)

Tópico que integra os seguimentos dos distritos de Portalegre, Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## frederico (1 Set 2009 às 08:52)

Mais uma noite tropical com 21.7ºC de mínima na Manta Rota...


Andará por aí o Tornado e o Levante? É que andei à procura da normal de Tavira e fui parar a uns posts antigos deles.

Bem, o que tenho a dizer ao Tornado é que VRSA não é seguramente a cidade mais quente do sotavento. Durante anos a fio saí da Manta Rota para VRSA de manhã e havia diferença: VRSA tinha mínimas mais baixas, e no Inverno também chega a ter máximas mais baixas. A diferença começa a sentir-se a partir da Aldeia Nova, como se a colina da Praia Verde e a serra a norte acomodassem uma massa de ar mais fresco no sapal de Castro Marim e na foz do Guadiana. O que sucede é que o Vale do Guadiana, devido à orientação do relevo, permite a passagem de massas de ar mais frias vindas da área a norte da muralha proporcionada pelo Caldeirão. Não é uma diferença muito acentuada, apesar de tudo. A zona mais quente começa algures na Alagoa e estender-se-á até ao Faro. Assim, a cidade mais quente será Tavira, com máximas médias idênticas a VRSA no Verão e a Faro no Inverno e mínimas idênticas a Faro no Inverno. Tavira está bem protegida das massas de ar frio pela Serra de Santa Maria, que ultrapassa em vários pontos os 500 metros de altitude. Mas gostaria de arranjar as normais de 1971-2000 para comprovar a minha teoria...

Acentuada é também a diferença em termos de precipitação entre Tavira e VRSA na norma 1961-90, cerca de 490 mm contra 580... a Serra de Santa Maria funciona como uma barreira de condensação contra o que vem do Golfo de Cádiz, e para além disso VRSA está num pequeno cabo (Ponta da Areia) e numa planície junto da foz de um grande rio, e como tal tem prrecipitações inferiores em relação às regiões vizinhas.


----------



## Kraliv (1 Set 2009 às 18:47)

Boas,



A mínima de hoje foi 18,4ºC e registei uma máxima bem agradável  28,9ºC


Durante a tarde o céu tem andado _manchado_, mas nada de especial.


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2009 às 19:31)

Em Grândola a mínima foi de 15,2ºC  a máxima foi de 28ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2009 às 22:18)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,3 ºC (16h13)
Temperatura mínima = 18,6 ºC (07h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Moderada descida da temperatura relativamente a ontem.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 18,6 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Brunomc (1 Set 2009 às 22:55)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco

> 17.5ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Set 2009 às 13:03)

frederico disse:


> Mais uma noite tropical com 21.7ºC de mínima na Manta Rota...
> 
> 
> Andará por aí o Tornado e o Levante? É que andei à procura da normal de Tavira e fui parar a uns posts antigos deles.
> ...




Boas Fred... V.R.S.A. é sem duvida das cidades mais quentes do sotavento Algarvio, isto em questões de litoral, pois encontra-se localizada na boca do rio, onde por norma no verão em termos de nortada o aquecimento diurno é muito acentuado, atingido temperaturas elevadissimas em relação ao resto das cidades algarvias junto á costa. Sendo no inverno mais frescas que as outras devido ao mesmo efeito...

V.R.S.A. tem tambem a temp_media mais elevada do país sendo este variaval de ano para ano entre os 18.0 a 18.2ºC... Não fazendo citar que seja a cidade mais quente do Algarve, mas sim do litoral portugues.

Quando o Vento entra de E/NE o poderoso bafo Sevilhano paira nesta zona fazendo assim ter temperutas elevadas tambem...

Em termos de variação termica durante o inverno é muito elevada pois durante o dia aquece muito e durante a noite arrefece muito...Por ex: Janeiro: Max 18ºC e min de 6ºC

Já no verão: Julho: 36ºC e min 26ºC

É os valores medios anuais que determinão tambem se é ou não é a ciadade mais quente do litoral Portugues.

Mas as temperaturas como todos sabemos estão relacionadas por varios factores (vento/localização/humidade etc)...

Tambem é uma cidade humidade devido á sua localização, o que faz com que a sensação termica á noite pareça mais baixa do que a temperatura real (é o que nos safa) daí a diferença que tu notaste quando vieste cá...


----------



## frederico (2 Set 2009 às 15:44)

«Quando fui aí», lol... eu andei nas escolas de VRSA até aos 17 anos... ia para ia diariamente


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Set 2009 às 15:52)

frederico disse:


> «Quando fui aí», lol... eu andei nas escolas de VRSA até aos 17 anos... ia para ia diariamente



UPS  Acontece!!

Por aqui tempo ameno com algumas nuvens altas e algum vento de NW...


----------



## Levante (2 Set 2009 às 18:36)

Tipico dia de brisas hoje. Chegou aos 29º por volta do 12.30h sempre com vento franco variável durante a manha, desceu quando entrou o vento moderado de oeste e a partir das 17h entrou o NW e a temperatura escalou para os 31º! 
Dois apontamentos muito breves
1 - O IM tem na previsão de hoje 26º-17º. A mínima falhou por 1º (perfeitamente aceitável). A máxima falhou por 5º. Já nao tão aceitável 
Todos os modelos previam vento do quadrante N para esta tarde 
2 - À mesma hora, Faro registava 31º, Albufeira 25º (também com vento N) e Tavira 26º. Aqui está a prova de que nos dias de entrada de ar mais fresco em todo o continente, a zona de Faro-Olhão é aquela que consegue um fohen a sério! Certamente proporcionado pelo posicionamento mais a sul da Serra de Montefigo (em comparação com Monchique ou Caldeirão), e pelo aquecimento à medida que o vento norte varre o litoral.

Frederico, eu penso que consigo arranjar a normal de Tavira nuns livros que tenho, não sei ao certo é referente a que período. De resto, concordo com a tua análise


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2009 às 21:58)

Levante disse:


> Tipico dia de brisas hoje. Chegou aos 29º por volta do 12.30h sempre com vento franco variável durante a manha, desceu quando entrou o vento moderado de oeste e a partir das 17h entrou o NW e a temperatura escalou para os 31º!
> Dois apontamentos muito breves
> 1 - O IM tem na previsão de hoje 26º-17º. A mínima falhou por 1º (perfeitamente aceitável). A máxima falhou por 5º. Já nao tão aceitável
> Todos os modelos previam vento do quadrante N para esta tarde
> ...



Amigo Levante, e para quando as normais que tens de Olhão, e lê a mensagem privada que eu mandei-te tens lá a explicação das máximas em Faro para ficares esclarecido.

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 30.5ºC
mínima: 17.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2009 às 22:10)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,8 ºC (16h49)
Temperatura mínima = 13,7 ºC (07h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Mais uma acentuada diminuição da temperatura de ontem para hoje, especialmente da mínima (menos 12 ºC que na Segunda-feira).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *13,7 ºC* (dia 2).


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2009 às 22:38)

frederico disse:


> Mais uma noite tropical com 21.7ºC de mínima na Manta Rota...
> 
> 
> Andará por aí o Tornado e o Levante? É que andei à procura da normal de Tavira e fui parar a uns posts antigos deles.
> ...



Só não concordo com uma coisinha da zona mais quente não se estende entre Alagoa e Faro. Em dias normais, não vamos falar quando existe outros fenómenos locais, a zona mais quente do Sotavento é entre Conceição de Tavira até à Fuzeta, a zona de Faro e Olhão tem um clima mais fresco, basta comprovares isso, eu durante o mês de Julho e Agosto fui sempre entre a Praia Verde e Olhão, e posso dizer que quando saio e chego a Olhão a temperatura é cerca de menos 3ºC em relação a esta área que indiquei. VRSA~considero mais parecido a Olhão em termos de temperatura, já que em termos de precipitação é mais seco, basta ver os mapas do IM.


----------



## belem (3 Set 2009 às 00:34)

]ToRnAdO[;160063 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A. tem tambem a temp_media mais elevada do PAÍS... Não fazendo citar que seja a cidade mais quente do Algarve, mas sim do litoral portugues.






Em que ficamos então?
O resto do Algarve não é em Portugal? E não haverão outros tantos locais que têm mais do que 18,0 ou 18,2 de média anual?
Da Madeira conheço uns tantos, nos Açores é provável que alguns ultrapassem essa marca, para não falar de algumas regiões fora do litoral ( nem digo só locais ) da Bacia do Guadiana, Tejo e eventualmente até em alguns locais do Douro.
Se dissesses que Vila Real de Sto António provavelmente tenha as águas mais quentes de Portugal Continental ainda acredito agora como local mais quente do litoral português ou  até de Portugal, acho incorrecto. Ainda mais quando tens isso a bold na tua assinatura, torna-se um tanto estranho. Devias ter em conta, que podes induzir as pessoas em erro.
Desculpa lá o discordar, mas penso que é pertinente.






			
				]ToRnAdO[;160063 disse:
			
		

> ...É os valores medios anuais que determinão tambem se é ou não é a ciadade mais quente do litoral Portugues..




Exacto e seguindo esses valores, vemos que não é isso que se passa.


----------



## frederico (3 Set 2009 às 13:15)

O Barrocal do sotavento também tem condições para ser bem quente. A norte tem a barreira da Serra do Caldeirão e da Serra de Monte Figo, e devido ao ligeiro afastamento do litoral tem máximas mais elevadas que cidades como Tavira ou Olhão.


----------



## Levante (3 Set 2009 às 13:47)

31º e vento fraco NNW


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2009 às 20:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,1 ºC (17h11)
Temperatura mínima = 15,6 ºC (02h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,3 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 13,7 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2009 às 21:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 31.0ºC
mínima: 17.2ºC


----------



## Levante (4 Set 2009 às 09:17)

Parece que as mínimas tropicais chegaram mais cedo do que o previsto (no fórum de seguimento previ a sua ocorrência a partir de 6a)! Mínima de 22º. Tavira com 22,8º. Hoje tem tudo para ser um dia quentinho, vamos lá ver o regime de brisas. Inclusivé o vento de W da tarde prevê-se ligeiramente mais fraco que nos dias anteriores. De momento 26º com vento fraco variável.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2009 às 12:23)

Que bafo, que calor, estou farto disto. Sigo com 30.9ºC, em Faro vai nos 33ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Set 2009 às 12:39)

Bom dia,

Por aqui bela Nortada esta manha!
Sigo com 31,6ºC e 41% de humidade.
O Verão continua...e o Algarve está a ficar novamente só para os Algarvios!! Com muito espaço na praia para estender a toalha!!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Set 2009 às 14:14)

E já vou com 35,0ºC!!
Bem quentinho e bom para a praia!!!


----------



## Levante (4 Set 2009 às 15:57)

11h com 31º e vento N, depois entrou vento S fraco, a temperatura manteve-se estável e por volta das 13h voltou a subir. Às 14.30h Faro registava 34º com vento S fraco, e agora o vento virou de novo pa N (fraco) e 36º...   Desta é q eu não estava à espera... nunca pensei q atingisse valores tão altos!

Aqui ficam alguns registos desta manha, ao largo da Ilha do Farol - Ilha Deserta. Até no meio do Atlântico se sentia o bafo quente!


----------



## Manuel Brito (4 Set 2009 às 16:35)

Boas.
Por Faro sigo com 34,7ºC
Máxima de 36ºC. Vento actual 250º 12kt (isto corresponte a um vento de oeste/sudoeste com 24km/h), pressão 1014. Céu limpo.


----------



## Levante (4 Set 2009 às 16:38)

Já agora...não sei ao certo os critérios para o IM lançar o alerta amarelo para o Algarve. Mas, com grande parte do litoral nos 34º e tendo Faro-Aeroporto (estação que serve de base à formulação dos avisos) chegado aos 36º, não estaria mais que justificado um alerta amarelo?! Se bem que neste momento já não serve de grande coisa... 
Entrou agora a brisa de WSW, moderada, e a temperatura desceu para uns modestos 34º


----------



## ecobcg (4 Set 2009 às 16:43)

A máxima por aqui também chegou aos 36,0ºC às 15h58!!
O vento está de NNW!!

Por agora sigo 35,4ºc!!

Setembro começa quentinho!!!!


----------



## Manuel Brito (4 Set 2009 às 16:45)

Boas.
A temperatura lá desceu para os 31ºC. E o vento está oeste com 32km/h (260º 16kt)


----------



## TaviraMan (4 Set 2009 às 18:16)

Boas

Por aqui volta a predominar o calor depois de uns dias mais para o fresco Agora estão 31ºC, não registei a máxima mas este valor deve tar muito próximo, até parece que está a fazer mais calor agora do que mesmo ao meio da tarde. Que sufoco

Enfim, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado e noites tropicais voltam a marcar presença mesmo no começo de Setembro


----------



## Levante (4 Set 2009 às 19:25)

Manuel Brito disse:


> Boas.
> A temperatura lá desceu para os 31ºC. E o vento está oeste com 32km/h (260º 16kt)



Nem mais, mas o W moderado só durou 2h, e a temperatura voltou a galopar com a entrada de vento N moderado e muito seco, chegando ao 2º pico de dia com 36º às 18h!  Que dia...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2009 às 19:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia tórrido em pleno Setembro.

Máxima: 35.7ºC (a máxima mais alta desde que tenho registos)
mínima: 21.4ºC
actual: 35.3ºC

A máxima de hoje bateu a máxima do mês de Agosto, isto vai lindo vai, ainda falam em Verão fresco.


----------



## stormy (4 Set 2009 às 19:56)

estou em moncarapacho e esta um calorzinho......com vento de NE


----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2009 às 00:02)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 16.5ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Set 2009 às 00:38)

Por aqui está uma ventania esquisita Tem momentos parece que está tudo muito calmo, de repente sem avisar surgem rajadas de vento muito forte, parece deitar tudo abaixo 

Se alguem me souber explicar que estranho vento é este

Boa noite


----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2009 às 10:50)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 21.5ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (5 Set 2009 às 12:31)

Boas.
28ºC vento sul a 8km/h (170º 04kt). Pressão 1016. Céu limpo.
Parece que a partir de domingo as coisas já começam a mudar...


----------



## frederico (5 Set 2009 às 13:49)




----------



## Brunomc (5 Set 2009 às 16:53)

por aqui estou com 33.0¤C e vento fraco


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Set 2009 às 17:05)

Boas

Outro dia de calor Por agora 29ºC e vento fraco.

Os mapas de CAPE já acusam alguma coisa a partir de amanhã à tarde aqui para os lados do mar Não só me basiei no CAPE mas também nas circulações em altura a 200, 300 e 500 hpa (Modelo GFS) em que todos eles mostram claramente uma depressão bem definida a Sudoeste daqui e que deverá predominar toda a semana No geral parece-me ser um bom indicio de instabilidade e trovoadas


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2009 às 17:40)

Alandroal: típico dia quente de Verão, com a temperatura a oscilar entre a mínima de 14,5 ºC e a máxima de 35 ºC; neste momento estão 33 ºC.


----------



## frederico (5 Set 2009 às 19:10)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boas
> 
> Outro dia de calor Por agora 29ºC e vento fraco.
> 
> Os mapas de CAPE já acusam alguma coisa a partir de amanhã à tarde aqui para os lados do mar Não só me basiei no CAPE mas também nas circulações em altura a 200, 300 e 500 hpa (Modelo GFS) em que todos eles mostram claramente uma depressão bem definida a Sudoeste daqui e que deverá predominar toda a semana No geral parece-me ser um bom indicio de instabilidade e trovoadas



Espero que estejas enganado, e que esta semana tudo se resuma a levante mas com céu limpo e tempo seco. Regra geral quando chove muito em Setembro o ano hidrológico acaba por ser seco...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2009 às 21:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e bem mais fresco que ontem.

Máxima: 28.5ºC
mínima: 18.2ºC
actual: 22.8ºC

Se chover será mais para 6ªfeira ou sábado, mas nada de especial, aliás a run das 12 retirou a precipitação toda no Algarve até dia 21. O que é um pronúncio óptimo para o próximo ano hidrológico.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Set 2009 às 23:05)

Boa noite!!

Mais um dia a escaldar!!!
A máxima no Sitio das Fontes foi de uns quentes 37,4ºC registados às 15h47.
 Esteve um belo dia de praia, com a água do mar a manter-se a uma temperatura excelente!!
Sigo neste momento com 20,9ºC no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Set 2009 às 23:56)

Boas

Noite calma por aqui e excelente, actualmente 24ºC. Como está Lua Cheia, fui dar uma volta à varanda e vi algumas nuvens fracas a Sueste. Olhando as imagens de satelite, estas nuvens já foram trovoadas sobre o Norte de Africa que se dissiparam Um outro aglomerado de nuvens meio estranho (nas imagens) está-se a formar a sudoeste daqui, vamos a ver no que isto se vai tornar


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2009 às 15:32)

Alandroal: Temperatura mínima de 18,5 ºC; temperatura actual de 34,5 ºC.

*Setembro continua seco e muito quente.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2009 às 21:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporiamente nublado por nuvens altas. Sabe tão bem ir à praia e ter a praia a ser toda nossa outra vez.

Máxima: 30.9ºC
mínima: 18.9ºC

Esta mínima é estranha em Faro e Tavira foi tropical, deve ser da rega aqui no jardim influencia a temperatura aqui no local.


----------



## TaviraMan (6 Set 2009 às 21:24)

Boas

Tarde quente por cá e algumas nuvens altas, agora com 27ºC. Aquele cenário ali no Norte de África tá mesmo lindo tá Com o calor que tem tado, brutal...


----------



## Brunomc (7 Set 2009 às 18:54)

34.0ºC quase ás 19h 

o vento está fraco..


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2009 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia igual, céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 32.0ºC
mínima: 22.3ºC
actual: 26.6ºC


----------



## ecobcg (7 Set 2009 às 20:56)

Boa noite,

Depois de um dia abrasador ontem, hoje também esteve calorzito, mas apenas chegou aos 32,8ºC!!!

O vento está neste momento de W e a temperatura está nos 26,1ºC!

No Norte de África é que as coisas estão bem explosivas!! Que actividade!!!


----------



## DRC (7 Set 2009 às 21:05)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Depois de um dia abrasador ontem, hoje também esteve calorzito, mas apenas chegou aos 32,8ºC!!!
> 
> ...



Pode ser que aí no Algarve ainda chegue algum resto de alguma trovoada.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2009 às 21:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,3 ºC (17h08)
Temperatura mínima = 19,1 ºC (04h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 28,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Alguma nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical a sueste pelo final da tarde. Este foi, até agora, o dia mais quente deste mês.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *34,3 ºC* (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 13,7 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Set 2009 às 22:27)

Boas

Por cá é sempre a mesma coisa, algumas nuvens altas pela manhã e começo da tarde. Agora estão 28ºC e mais uma noite excelente.

A instabilidade está toda a Sul daqui (pelas imagens do Sat) nem chega a roçar a costa Algarvia, é um dia atrás do outro e por uma diferença de distancia relativamente pouca daqui Mas que tempo este, tou mesmo desiludido


----------



## Brunomc (7 Set 2009 às 22:35)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 25.0ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (8 Set 2009 às 09:47)

Bom dia.
Uma noite de autentico temporal só faltou a chuva e a trovoada.
Vento forte com rajadas máximas de 50km/h.
Neste momento, em Faro, registo 26ºC com céu limpo.
Húmidade de 66% vento 34km/h de sueste. Pressão 1014.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2009 às 10:15)

Estremoz: manhã marcada pelo nítido contraste entre o céu limpo em quase toda a linha do horizonte e a presença, a leste (dentro de Espanha), de nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical …


----------



## Levante (8 Set 2009 às 12:09)

Manuel Brito disse:


> Bom dia.
> Uma noite de autentico temporal só faltou a chuva e a trovoada.
> Vento forte com rajadas máximas de 50km/h.
> Neste momento, em Faro, registo 26ºC com céu limpo.
> Húmidade de 66% vento 34km/h de sueste. Pressão 1014.



 A chuva e a trovoada não querem nada connosco... como previsto o levante começou a soprar moderado/forte logo pela madrugada, e nestas circunstâncias Faro é a cidade com as mínimas mais elevadas do país, aproximadamente 24,5ºC, apesar de com a sensação térmica ser mais baixa com a ventania que se fazia sentir. O vento agora já "acalmou" um pouco, moderado, céu limpo mas "acinzentado" da poeira e dos alguns restos de nuvens altas. 29ºC  A instabilidade toda a sul, nao escapa nada para aqui


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2009 às 14:19)

Estremoz: Céu parcialmente nublado (4/8), especialmente para leste. Temperatura actual de 33,3 ºC (a subir) e pressão atmosférica de 1015 hPa (naturalmente em quebra).


----------



## ecobcg (8 Set 2009 às 15:00)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui nas Fontes a temperatura máxima até agora foi de 30,3ºC às 13h54, com o vento de SE a chegar aos 48 km/h.

Por agora sigo com 29,9ºC e vento nos 25,7 km/h de ESE.


----------



## frederico (8 Set 2009 às 15:29)

Está um levante fantástico em termos de ondulação; ventania de leste a noite toda, belo temporal... água a 24ºC na Isla Canela, até pensei que estivesse mais quente, visto estar levante e estarmos em Setembro...


----------



## Brunomc (8 Set 2009 às 17:32)

o céu a SE


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Set 2009 às 18:11)

Boas...

Que grande celula que avisto a norte de V.R.S.A... Linda.. pena nao ter maquina neste momento... mas penso que a região do Algarve esta noite vai ter festa...

Linda e imponente!!!! so vos digo


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2009 às 18:21)

Uma célula formada nas imediações da Amareleja dirige-se para sudoeste, terá já passado por Moura e deverá atingir Beja a todo o momento; provavelmente depois irá dissipar-se antes de chegar ao litoral (costa ocidental).

Imagens de satélite


----------



## stormy (8 Set 2009 às 18:46)

neste momento em moncarapacho temperatura agradavel ( uns 28º) vento nulo e ceu parcialmente nublado por cirrus e estrato-cumulus.
a NE uma celula matura rodeada de cumulus e já com um esboço de uma bigorna move-se lentamente para SW ou WSW devendo atingir esta zona ao inicio da noite.


----------



## stormy (8 Set 2009 às 18:56)

observando o SAT24 nota-se alguma convergencia em superficie no NE algarvio....pode ser q essa convergencia potencie o desenvolvimento da celula nas proximas horas.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2009 às 19:04)

stormy disse:


> observando o SAT24 nota-se alguma convergencia em superficie no NE algarvio....pode ser q essa convergencia potencie o desenvolvimento da celula nas proximas horas.



Essa célula encontra-se neste momento sobre a cidade de Beja, em plena fase de maturação (imagino a quantidade de água que deverá estar a cair na cidade!!!). O seu deslocamento faz-se para Oeste a Sudoeste, mas penso que vai dissipar-se antes de chegar ao litoral oeste.


----------



## stormy (8 Set 2009 às 19:23)

continuo a observar a celula a ENE de mim...o movimento é SW ou W..
a estimativa da precipitação acumulada no SE alentejano pelo radar de loulé é incrivel...praticamente no topo da escala!!


----------



## stormy (8 Set 2009 às 19:27)

vejo a celula a ENE, NE e N de mim...ou seja toda essa area do ceu encontra-se muito escura....


----------



## stormy (8 Set 2009 às 19:42)

os pontos representas as cidades costeiras.


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Set 2009 às 19:55)

Resumo em armação de pera: madrugada e manhã marcadas pelo intenso vento que fez com que o mar estivesse revolto. Hoje confirmaram.se os 24c da agua do mar e cá fora ultrapassou os 30c. À tarde parou o vento. O céu esteve limpo mas agora tornou.se muito nublado por nuvens altas vindas principalmente pelo sul, mas tambem alguma nebolusidade para nordeste.


----------



## stormy (8 Set 2009 às 19:56)

formou-se outra celula a WNW da celula antiga, que já se dissipa.
a nova celula formou-se provavelmente devido as altas temperaturas da bacia do sado e da interacção com a zona de convergencia da nortada.
a o colapso da celula original podera causar mais desenvoltvimentos no algarve para alem da celula nova que já falei acima.


----------



## stormy (8 Set 2009 às 20:01)

-o cone vermelho mostra o movimento da celula nova.
-o traço laranja mostra o movimento da celula velha, em dissipação
-a area azul é a area propicia a novos desenvolvimentos
neste momentoem moncarapacho vento nulo, temperatura na ordem dos 26º ,ceu muito nublado a N e pouco nublado por cirroestratos com cumulus embebidos nos restantes quadrantes.


----------



## TaviraMan (8 Set 2009 às 20:26)

Boas

Confirmo também os primeiros sinais de instabilidade Por aqui e neste momento aproveitando ainda a pouca luz que resta o cenário é: Cumulonimbos em toda a faixa Norte, aqui mesmo em cima tenho bandas de altocumulos, a Oeste e Sudoeste alguns cirrus, a Sul e Sueste parecem estratocumulos. Nuvens para todos os gostos

A meio da tarde, um cumulonimbos em formação a Nordeste daqui e depois a pouco começou a espalhar até toda a zona norte ficar coberta e bem escura. Gostei, gostei de ver


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2009 às 20:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,2 ºC (16h15)
Temperatura mínima = 22,8 ºC (07h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 29,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*O dia apresentou-se parcialmente nublado; ao final da tarde foi possível observar relâmpagos a norte e a noroeste da cidade.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,3 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 13,7 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2009 às 20:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu variado e tempo tropical.

Máxima: 30.0ºC
mínima: 23.3ºC (mínima mais alta do ano)


----------



## mocha (8 Set 2009 às 20:50)

Boas noites, as minhas preçes foram ouvidas, directamente de porto covo reporto trovoada a vir de Este


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Set 2009 às 20:53)

mocha disse:


> Boas noites, as minhas preçes foram ouvidas, directamente de porto covo reporto trovoada a vir de Este



Explica melhor mocha


----------



## DRC (8 Set 2009 às 20:53)

mocha disse:


> Boas noites, as minhas preçes foram ouvidas, directamente de porto covo reporto trovoada a vir de Este



Pensa que essa trovoada possa chegar a Lisboa?


----------



## mocha (8 Set 2009 às 20:55)

Tem vindo a deslocar se de este pro litoral, mas ta aproximar se daqui.
Avisto raios e ja se ouvem os tombores


----------



## rozzo (8 Set 2009 às 20:55)

Não.. Essa é ainda aquela que estava em Beja, e vai resistindo em direcção à zona de Sines!!!
Essa não tem qualquer chance de ir para Lisboa..

Para Lisboa terá de ser outro formada bem mais a Norte!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Set 2009 às 20:56)

mocha disse:


> Tem vindo a deslocar se de este pro litoral, mas ta aproximar se daqui.
> Avisto raios e ja se ouvem os tombores



Mas essa pode vir para Setubal?


----------



## mocha (8 Set 2009 às 21:01)

Não me parece, alias acho que esta a dissipar se


----------



## Brunomc (8 Set 2009 às 21:03)

26.5¤C aqui em Vendas Novas


----------



## mocha (8 Set 2009 às 21:48)

E agora chove


----------



## rozzo (8 Set 2009 às 22:04)

mocha disse:


> E agora chove



Mas já morreu a trovoada não?


----------



## mocha (8 Set 2009 às 22:18)

rozzo disse:


> Mas já morreu a trovoada não?


Sim ja morreu, continua a chover com alguma abundancia


----------



## TaviraMan (8 Set 2009 às 22:41)

Que noite que está Agora com 26ºC e ao nascer da Lua só se veem cirrostratos. 

A Ursa Maior não a consigo ver, provavelmente tá oculta devido á proximidade desta celula que vai deslizando pelo Sudoeste do Alentejo.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Set 2009 às 23:27)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco

> 24.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2009 às 00:21)

*Algumas fotografias tiradas ao final da tarde:*






A grande célula que atravessou o Baixo Alentejo, fotografada a partir de Estremoz (ao fundo a Serra d`Ossa)





Outras células, a norte e nordeste de Estremoz









Alguns raios de uma trovoada a noroeste de Estremoz


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2009 às 00:21)

*Algumas fotografias tiradas ao final da tarde:*





A grande célula que atravessou o Baixo Alentejo, fotografada a partir de Estremoz (ao fundo a Serra d`Ossa)





Outras células, a norte e nordeste de Estremoz









Alguns raios de uma trovoada a noroeste de Estremoz


----------



## Brunomc (9 Set 2009 às 03:46)

Aguaceiro forte aqui por vendas novas..chove a potes


----------



## frederico (9 Set 2009 às 04:01)

Acção a sudoeste do Promontorium Sacrum.


----------



## Levante (9 Set 2009 às 13:16)

Malta do sul, não desesperem! 
Passou-nos tudo ao lado, é verdade. Actividade no mar a poucos km daqui, actividade no interior do alentejo, roçando o litoral, actividade a formar-se em lisboa... enfim. A estação de Faro ainda registou trovoada esta madrugada, certamente uma célula que se formou aí a uns 20 km da costa, visivel pelo radar.
A meu ver, e como previsto há uma semana, a haver instabilidade, é hoje. Reparem no sat24 e na posição favorável da cutoff que se formou (associada à subida da perturbação subtropical sahariana que interagiu com ar mais fresco marítimo. Há nitidamente uma rotação a SSW-SW de Sagres. E o posicionamento do AA está a enviar ar mais frio de NE sobre a península, formando um cavado. Estas são as condições favoráveis para haver "festa" aqui no cantinho. Senão vier hoje, vejo isto muito dificil, porque a cutoff vai certamente "esfumaçar-se". Olhos postos no sat24, a vir alguma coisa tem que se formar no mar aqui nas proximidades, está visto que tudo o que se forma no Alentejo não passa por aqui com este fluxo de E. Mais minimas tropicais para a contagem, 28ºC, vento fraco/moderado e tempo muito abafado. Algumas nuvens no mar...


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Set 2009 às 13:21)

Levante disse:


> Malta do sul, não desesperem!
> Passou-nos tudo ao lado, é verdade. Actividade no mar a poucos km daqui, actividade no interior do alentejo, roçando o litoral, actividade a formar-se em lisboa... enfim. A estação de Faro ainda registou trovoada esta madrugada, certamente uma célula que se formou aí a uns 20 km da costa, visivel pelo radar.
> A meu ver, e como previsto há uma semana, a haver instabilidade, é hoje. Reparem no sat24 e na posição favorável da cutoff que se formou (associada à subida da perturbação subtropical sahariana que interagiu com ar mais fresco marítimo. Há nitidamente uma rotação a SSW-SW de Sagres. E o posicionamento do AA está a enviar ar mais frio de NE sobre a península, formando um cavado. Estas são as condições favoráveis para haver "festa" aqui no cantinho. Senão vier hoje, vejo isto muito dificil, porque a cutoff vai certamente "esfumaçar-se". Olhos postos no sat24, a vir alguma coisa tem que se formar no mar aqui nas proximidades, está visto que tudo o que se forma no Alentejo não passa por aqui com este fluxo de E. Mais minimas tropicais para a contagem, 28ºC, vento fraco/moderado e tempo muito abafado. Algumas nuvens no mar...



Tá-se a formar em lisboa??? explica melhor


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Set 2009 às 13:28)

Levante disse:


> Malta do sul, não desesperem!
> Passou-nos tudo ao lado, é verdade. Actividade no mar a poucos km daqui, actividade no interior do alentejo, roçando o litoral, actividade a formar-se em lisboa... enfim. A estação de Faro ainda registou trovoada esta madrugada, certamente uma célula que se formou aí a uns 20 km da costa, visivel pelo radar.
> A meu ver, e como previsto há uma semana, a haver instabilidade, é hoje. Reparem no sat24 e na posição favorável da cutoff que se formou (associada à subida da perturbação subtropical sahariana que interagiu com ar mais fresco marítimo. Há nitidamente uma rotação a SSW-SW de Sagres. E o posicionamento do AA está a enviar ar mais frio de NE sobre a península, formando um cavado. Estas são as condições favoráveis para haver "festa" aqui no cantinho. Senão vier hoje, vejo isto muito dificil, porque a cutoff vai certamente "esfumaçar-se". Olhos postos no sat24, a vir alguma coisa tem que se formar no mar aqui nas proximidades, está visto que tudo o que se forma no Alentejo não passa por aqui com este fluxo de E. Mais minimas tropicais para a contagem, 28ºC, vento fraco/moderado e tempo muito abafado. Algumas nuvens no mar...



É verdade amigo Levante, á medida que a cut off sobe pode ser que haja festa esta tarde/inicio de noite...

Tem sido tudo ao lado, mas vamos ver se é desta com a sua deslocação (um pouco mais para norte seria o suficiente) 


Por aqui um bafo, ceu com algumas nuvens..


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Set 2009 às 13:55)

Vamos ver se realmente a sorte está realmente do nosso lado. Por Armacao de Pera ceu nublado por nuvens altas cada vez em maior numero. O vento mantém.se associado ao levante. A agua do mar continua fantástica: 23c e as ondas são mais pequenas com até 1.5m de sueste. Vamos ver o que reserva a tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2009 às 15:32)

Estremoz: 33,8 ºC e 1016 hPa.

A partir de Estremoz observam-se já várias células em rápido crescimento, nomeadamente uma a cerca de 20/25 km para norte e outra a cerca de 50 km para sueste.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Set 2009 às 15:36)

A mínima foi de 13,7ºC. Actualmente 22,9ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## TaviraMan (9 Set 2009 às 15:43)

Boas

Vizinhos Levante e Tornado, Deus vos oiça Adorei ver a vossa previsão/descrição, isso é que era

Quanto ao tempo agora, algum calor tipico de trovoada, tempo meio abafado, estão 29ºC, e no céu estão muitos cirrus e cirrostratos e alguns altocumulos.

Mas a destacar agora é uma grande formação de cumulonimbos que se avista a Nordeste lá mesmo ao fundo e também já se veem a Noroeste daqui Já não arrisco a fazer previsões esfarrapadas, vou mas é ficar calado para não dar azar


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2009 às 15:57)

em moncarapacho, a norte da fuseta, vento fraco variavel, cerca de 28º e ceu a tornar-se gradualmente muito nublado por cirros, cirroestratus e estratocumulus devido ao outflow de uma celula situada a NNW/NW.
a E, em espanha,  um cb associado a cumulus congestus desenvolve-se explosivamente.


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Set 2009 às 16:12)

No barlavento Agora a sul o ceu torna.se cada vez mais nublado e avistam.se inclusive cumulos em desenvolvimento. A norte de mim está também composto ha duas horas eram simples cirros. Vamos ver o que acontece.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Set 2009 às 16:51)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma máxima de 29,3ºC às 14h03, sigo agora com 27,7ºC e 56% de humidade. O céu está nublado, mas por nuvens altas.
Do local onde estou não vislumbro nenhumas nuvens com desenvolvimento vertical... talvez mais as sul, no mar existam algumas...parece-me que ainda não será desta...vamos aguardar pela noite!!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2009 às 18:36)

Estremoz: Chuva moderada com trovoada desde as 18h20 ... Volto logo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2009 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado por nuvens altas e nada mais.

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 21.4ºC
actual: 25.0ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (9 Set 2009 às 20:24)

Que coisa A gigantesca célula que surgiu lá atrás da serra, ficou além presa e se dissipou no mesmo sitio. Já não conto com nada vindo de lá a não ser alguma celula maluca que expluda mesmo por aqui. Por agora muitos cirrus, também há nuvens de desenvolvimento a Sudoeste daqui.

À pouco nas noticias falaram que a instabilidade se deve manter até Domingo, até lá tudo pode acontecer


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2009 às 21:07)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,8 ºC (16h39)
Temperatura mínima = 24,1 ºC (07h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*O dia foi marcado pelos aguaceiros e trovoada ao final da tarde. Também foi o dia mais quente deste mês. Subida rápida da pressão atmosférica nas últimas horas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *34,8* *ºC* (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 13,7 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Set 2009 às 23:20)

Em Portalegre tivemos trovoadas por volta das 16h e mais tarde ás 19.30h - Que saudades!!! Contudo na verdade tudo ocorreu nos arredores. A norte e principalmente para NO, isto é, talvez Castelo de Vide, Crato. Muitos carros de bombeiros ouviam-se, por isso acredito que fogos tenham ocorrido como consequência.No entanto nada parece grave. Vou ainda tentar colocar fotos.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Set 2009 às 23:22)




----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Set 2009 às 23:33)

Ah que fotografias magníficas Meteoptg obrigado pela partilha 

Agora em Armação de Pêra mantém-se o tempo quente, mesmo à noite, temperatura de 24ºC e com alguma humidade. A nebulosidade que resta está a passar ao largo.

Veremos amanhã.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Set 2009 às 00:00)

Ainda não sei muito bem fotografar a noite...se as fizesse com um tripé talvez fosse melhor...ainda tenho que melhorar muito!!!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2009 às 09:48)

Estremoz: Madrugada marcada pela ocorrência de trovoada relativamente próxima, por volta das 03h00. Entretanto a pressão atmosférica continua a subir: 1019 hPa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Set 2009 às 10:23)

Em armaçao de pera o dia comecou cinzento e com algum vento. O mar mantem.se de sueste embora mais fraco com ondas até 1.5 m Veremos como vai correr o dia de hoje.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2009 às 10:42)

Por Arraiolos, céu pouco nublado por cirrus e vento fraco de NO, aparentemente.

Agora 26,5 ºC com o sensor abrigado pelo RS. 

---

Em Vendas Novas, precisamente às 9h, medi 21,0 ºC com o carro, com alguma neblina.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2009 às 12:34)

Agora 28,4 ºC e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Set 2009 às 12:56)

Boas...

Ontem:






Hoje:






O tempo está bastante doentio, abafado e a iluminação atmosférica não permite grandes fotos...

Mas nota-se algo a formar-se ...(a norte) 

Grandes fotos MeteoPtg


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Set 2009 às 13:25)

A celula cresce a olhos vistos... a NE/ e uma segunda a E


A Este da minha casa:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Set 2009 às 14:11)

E surge os primeiros congestus a N daqui...


----------



## Lightning (10 Set 2009 às 14:28)

Pessoal do Sul, segundo o GFS toda aquela mancha nebulosa que está neste momento ainda em África deve de chegar aí por volta do meio da tarde e deve de chegar aqui ao início da noite.

Não desesperem, tanto pode ser só nebulosidade como também pode trazer festa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Set 2009 às 15:09)

Surpresa das surpresas está a chover em Armacao de pera. Em 1h30 pequenos cirros tem.se vindo a desenvolver para verdadeiras celulas a norte daqui na direccao de monchique, contudo estão a expandir.se para o litoral.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Set 2009 às 16:03)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui ainda nada de chuva...a temperatura está nos 27,1ºC neste momento! A máxima até agora foi de 28,8ºC!

Vamos ver no que dá a chegada da tal mancha nebulosa oriunda do NOrte de África!! (provavelmente nada!!)


----------



## Madragoa (10 Set 2009 às 16:13)

Belas fotos ....,tanto do amigo ToRnAdO,como do amigo MeteoPtg 

E realmente pelas imagem de satélite,parece que vão ter (festa) ...
Boa sorte !!!



Cumprimentos...


----------



## Brunomc (10 Set 2009 às 16:51)

Boa Tarde pessoal

bem que fotos espectaculares 

parabéns MeteoPtg e ToRnAdO 

por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SW

ás 16h registei 31.0ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Set 2009 às 17:04)

A acção ficou toda no mar, a célula que nasceu aqui seguiu para o barlavento. Agora para os lados do interior do Algarve a coisa parece mais interessantes, visualizo algumas torres a nordeste e norte daqui, nas serras.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2009 às 17:59)

Uma massa de ar saturada em altitude tem vindo a cobrir o céu de cirros, ao longo do dia de hoje, afectando especialmente as regiões do sul. Mesmo assim vão-se formando alguns cumulonimbos, embora com muito menos impacto que nos últimos dias.
A presença de cirros está a fazer com que haja uma diminuição da temperatura máxima relativamente ao dia de ontem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2009 às 18:51)

Agora pelo Vimieiro, entre Arraiolos e Evoramonte, avistam-se cumulonimbus para NE, possivelmente perto de Estremoz.

Aqui, céu muito nublado por cirroestratos e 29,8 ºC no assíduo termómetro abrigado pelo RS.

Vento fraco a moderado, muito esporadicamente, de NO.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2009 às 19:14)

Nas regiões que ainda "escapam" aos *cirros* (áreas da troposfera já saturadas e, portanto, com fracas condições para a formação de correntes ascendentes de massas de ar) vão-se formando cumulonimbos (áreas da troposfera sem estarem saturadas), como é o caso de Portalegre. Aqui em Estremoz predominam os cirrus.





Cumulonimbo sobre a área de Portalegre (19h00)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Set 2009 às 19:30)

Gerofil disse:


> Nas regiões que ainda "escapam" aos *cirros* (áreas da troposfera já saturadas e, portanto, com fracas condições para a formação de correntes ascendentes de massas de ar) vão-se formando cúmulonimbos (áreas da troposfera sem estarem saturadas), como é o caso de Portalegre. Aqui em Estremoz predominam os cirrus.



Aqui pelo Vimieiro, observa-se o crescimento dos cumulonimbus sobre Portalegre com facilidade.

A temperatura estagnou nos 29,2 ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Set 2009 às 19:48)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Aqui pelo Vimieiro, observa-se o crescimento dos cumulonimbus sobre Portalegre com facilidade.


Se é a que também vejo daqui, é uma "coisa" enorme, bonita de se ver.


----------



## criz0r (10 Set 2009 às 19:53)

Ela cresce a bom ritmo..


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2009 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas. Tantas expectativas criadas, mas só acredito no sábado ou no domingo possa ver algo aqui no Algarve, porque de resto, é só miragens.

Máxima: 28.0ºC
mínima: 22.3ºC


----------



## Levante (10 Set 2009 às 20:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas. Tantas expectativas criadas, mas só acredito no sábado ou no domingo possa ver algo aqui no Algarve, porque de resto, é só miragens.
> 
> Máxima: 28.0ºC
> mínima: 22.3ºC



É verdade vizinho algarvio! Nestes dias tudo a passar ao lado. O normal, já estamos habituados...  As condições até nem eram más de todo, até a água do mar ajudava a uma eventual convecção...mas por aqui só mesmo cadáveres marroquinos. A grande perturbação do norte de África não nos pode iludir, chega sempre dissipada em forma de nuvens altas. Agora só a partir de domingo é que pode haver algumas novidades.
Entretanto, o tempo desde há muitos dias está completamente tropical por cá. Mínimas, máximas, ventos sempre de E (alísios ), água 24º... só faltam aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## Kraliv (10 Set 2009 às 20:40)

Boas, 


Por aqui nada de especial 


Mais uma noite no limite do tropical (20,2ºC de mínima)...algumas _piscadelas_  por volta das 3 da matina...e uma temperatura máxima de 32,5ºC.



Amanhã prevê-se mais do mesmo...pra quem tiver sorte, claro


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Set 2009 às 21:08)

ac_cernax disse:


> Se é a que também vejo daqui, é uma "coisa" enorme, bonita de se ver.



Realmente voltou a trovejar.O auje da actividade ocorreu entre as 17.30 e as 18.30.Não foi tão intensa como ontem, nem provocou focos de incêndio. 

10 Setembro 2009 - 00h35 

Nos distritos de Viseu e Portalegre
Mau tempo destrói carros
As fortes trovoadas, seguidas de trombas de água e vento que se fizeram sentir ontem à tarde em Mangualde e Nelas derrubaram árvores que atingiram três viaturas, nas estradas nacionais 234 e 231.


A situação mais difícil registou--se às 17h15, em Moimenta de Maceira Dão, Mangualde, onde dois cedros centenários caíram sobre duas carrinhas. O incidente não provocou feridos, mas obrigou ao corte da EN234. "Viveram-se momentos muito complicados", referiu Carlos Carvalho, comandante dos Bombeiros de Mangualde, frisando: "Choveu copiosamente durante alguns minutos". Meia hora depois, na EN231, junto à ponte da Pinoca, os bombeiros retiraram outra árvore de grande porte, que caiu sobre um veículo. Os ocupantes escaparam ilesos. *O distrito de Portalegre também registou queda de árvores. A EN246, entre Castelo de Vide e Marvão, ficou interrompida. Registaram-se algumas inundações. *

Luís Oliveira/Pedro Galego Correio da manhã


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2009 às 21:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,6 (16h01)
Temperatura mínima = 22,1 ºC (04h20)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,8 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 13,7 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Set 2009 às 23:35)

Algumas fotografias de hoje: A primeira na praia, na direcção N.

As restantes, excepto a última são no terraço do prédio nas direcções SE, SW e N.

A última, O.


----------



## frederico (11 Set 2009 às 01:04)

Não queiram já acção... é bom que ela venha, mas mais para Outubro, ainda é cedo...

Estava agora a recordar, houve um ano hidrológico, 96-97 ou 97-98 em que andava em Dezembro de t-shirt, houve temperaturas primaveris no inverno e muita chuva e trovoada. Esperemos que este ano seja assim, há muito tempo que não vem um ano hidrológico quente e com mais de 800 mm em todo o litoral.


----------



## Brunomc (11 Set 2009 às 08:29)

Bom Dia                                                                 por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco..tinha 19.5¤C ás 8h..neste momento tenho 18.5¤C                                            a temperatura desceu devido a passagem de uma celula a sul de Vendas Novas..


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Set 2009 às 14:33)

No ultimo dia em armacao de pera, eis que acabou o levante. O vento rodou para sw e o mar está bem mais calmo com ondas ate 1m. Ja a temperatura da água mantém.se nos 23c. Cá fora ainda està quente com a temperatura a rondar os 28c


----------



## TaviraMan (11 Set 2009 às 15:10)

Boas

Por aqui os cirrus vão marcando presença, vindos de Sueste. Estão 27ºC mas a sensação de calor é maior. O vento está fraco. Cada vez vejo a instabilidade mais distante.


----------



## Levante (11 Set 2009 às 15:48)

PedroAfonso disse:


> No ultimo dia em armacao de pera, eis que acabou o levante. O vento rodou para sw e o mar está bem mais calmo com ondas ate 1m. Ja a temperatura da água mantém.se nos 23c. Cá fora ainda està quente com a temperatura a rondar os 28c



Aqui no sotavento ainda está levante, não tão intenso ocmo na 3a ou ontem, mas ainda assim o vento está fraco/moderado (20km/h). Destaque para a temperatura elevada e humidade mais baixa. Às 14h, 31º, 35% de humidade e vento SE! 
Dia de verão com algumas nuvens altas que mal tapam o sol.


----------



## trepkos (11 Set 2009 às 17:10)

Esta pequena célula já aqui deixou alguns chuviscos.


----------



## Brunomc (11 Set 2009 às 17:33)

> Esta pequena célula já aqui deixou alguns chuviscos.



pois foi..eu reparei a pouco no radar do IM 

mais uma que passou ao lado de Vendas Novas...


----------



## Manuel Brito (11 Set 2009 às 18:57)

Boas.
Muito fraco em Faro. 
Neste momento 27ºC, pressão 1014.
Vento de Oeste 16km/h, humidade 48%. Céu limpo.
E eu a pensar que ia ter animação


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2009 às 20:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia igual aos anteriores.

Máxima: 30.5ºC
mínima: 19.5ºC

Existe uma pequena réstia de esperança de ver algo amanhã, o AEMET colocou em alerta amarelo a provìncia de Huelva.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Set 2009 às 21:57)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia se passou...e nada trovejou!!

A máxima foi de 32ºC, às 12h35, e a minima foi de 16,7ºC às 7h03.

Sigo neste momento com 22,5ºC.

Melhores dias virão!!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Set 2009 às 23:57)

Este será o último post de seguimento na região sul, amanhã de regresso a Lisboa, e ao litoral centro.

Mais uma noite agradável, com a temperatura na casa dos 21ºC.

Destaque para o mar, que parece um espelho, contrastando com os primeiros dias da semana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2009 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas e a nordeste via a nebulosidade que afectou o nordeste algarvio.

Máxima: 28.0ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC


----------



## Kraliv (12 Set 2009 às 22:33)

Boas,



Finalmente um dia mais ao meu gosto 

A temperatura mínima foi de 16,2ºC e a máxima apenas chegou aos 29,6ºC, por volta das 16h.

Os próximos dias prometem alguma ...oxalá!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Set 2009 às 23:14)

Depois de mais um dia passado no Alentejo, efectuei os seguintes registos, sempre com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.


26,8 ºC em Montemor-o-Novo, às 11:25h

28,4 ºC às 12:20h no mesmo local

27,9 ºC às 13h, ao desaparecer o sol por detrás das nuvens

---

29,3 ºC já em Évora, às 15h

29,4 ºC às 15:40h no mesmo local

29,6 ºC às 16:45h no mesmo local

28,7 ºC às 17:10h no mesmo local


Apanhei chuva fraca mas consistente em Cabrela, perto de Vendas Novas, pelas 22h.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2009 às 23:27)

Alandroal: Temperatura a variar hoje entre os 18,5 ºC e os 31 ºC; neste momento estão 21,5 ºC.

*Finalmente um dia fresco, com a rotação do vento para sudoeste e oeste, tendo sido moderado com algumas rajadas durante as horas diurnas. O céu permaneceu variavel, entre períodos de maior e de menor nebulosidade.*


----------



## Brunomc (12 Set 2009 às 23:41)

Tou a ver relâmpagos a Nw ja á algum tempo...tou com céu muito nublado e vento fraco..a temperatura está nos 19.0¤C


----------



## Prof BioGeo (13 Set 2009 às 09:41)

Trovoada e chuva moderada por volta das 8 horas. Durou pouco mas foi lindo!!!


----------



## David sf (13 Set 2009 às 09:48)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Trovoada e chuva moderada por volta das 8 horas. Durou pouco mas foi lindo!!!



Aqui em Portel durou quase uma hora, com trovões que faziam estremecer as paredes da casa e chuva moderada.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2009 às 10:29)

No Alandroal está a chover desde as 9h00 (aproximadamente); neste momento ouvem-se trovões. A temperatura é de 18,5 ºC.






CopyRight @ Eumetsat 2009

*Imagem de satélite das 08h00 de 13 de Setembro de 2009, mostrando uma linha de instabilidade que se estende desde o litoral até ao interior, provocando aguaceiros e trovoadas.*


----------



## Kraliv (13 Set 2009 às 10:35)

Boas,


Mais do mesmo aqui pelo Redondo 










Por volta das 5.30h já tinha havido alguma precipitação, mas tem sido nesta última hora que os aguaceiros se intensificaram, e ouviram-se alguns trovões.


Temperatura mínima 17,3ºC e neste momento sigo com 18,7ºC.


----------



## TaviraMan (13 Set 2009 às 13:00)

Boas

O céu está cheio de altocumulos, cirrocumulos e fractus desde manhã e lá para os lados do Caldeirão avistam-se já alguns cumulos maiores e mais escuros. Regra geral altocumulos de manhã no Verão são um indicio de trovoada durante a tarde mesmo assim tenho as minhas duvidas. Neste momento estão 24ºC e o vento sopra moderado.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2009 às 15:33)

Impressionante Cumulonimbo sobre Marvão/S. Mamede (Fotografia tirada às 15h00, partir do Alandroal):


----------



## Brunomc (13 Set 2009 às 16:05)

*Dados Actuais : *

> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 22.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2009 às 19:30)

Alandroal: Forte trovoada seca por volta das 18h00. Muito, muito perigoso …


----------



## Brunomc (13 Set 2009 às 20:44)

tenho avistado alguns clarões a N/NE e tambem a leste..                                                                     21.0¤C neste momento e vento fraco


----------



## David sf (13 Set 2009 às 21:11)

Finalmente tenho net! Por volta das 17.30 começaram a ouvir-se os primeiros trovões ao longe. Assim que começou o jogo do Glorioso, começou a chover bem, acompanhada de forte trovoada e granizo, que durou, com oscilações de intensidade, até cerca das 19.30. Agora ouvem-se alguns trovões ao longe, mas a noite está muito calma, sem vento, 17 graus.


----------



## trepkos (13 Set 2009 às 22:14)

Por aqui avistei alguns relâmpagos a nordeste ( zona de Estremoz ) mas as trovoadas não querem aqui nada conosco, ainda não choveu aqui alguma coisa que se possa chamar isso... é um paraíso isto.


----------



## trepkos (13 Set 2009 às 23:24)

É impressão minha ou está-se a formar uma pequena célula na zona de Estremoz?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Set 2009 às 23:59)

Boas noites...

Quando elas não vem até nós temos de ir até elas 

Chegadinho de Cádiz mesmo agora... e está BRUTAL POR LÁ... aquilo sim são 'tormentas' atráz de 'tormentas...  

Foto-reportagem para amanha!!!

Chuva, vento forte, e trovoada com força... 

Simplesmente Lindo...


----------



## Brunomc (14 Set 2009 às 05:08)

Trovoada aqui perto..acordei com o barulho dos trovoes..ja cairam uns aguaceiros moderados e tambem algum granizo pequeno..


----------



## Kraliv (14 Set 2009 às 10:55)

Boas,



O dia amanheceu mais ou menos limpo, mas na última hora ficou assim:






vamos lá ver se hoje tenho mais sorte...ontem andou por aqui à volta, mas muito seca.


A mínima hoje foi 17,1ºC e neste momento a temperatura está nos 20,3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2009 às 11:46)

Trovoada seca no Alandroal, ontem à tarde (vale mais pelo som):

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/gerofil/video/xah9ze_alandroal-trovoada-seca-1309200918h_tech"]Dailymotion - Alandroal: TRovoada seca (13.09.2009_18h00) - um video do canal Tecnologia & Ciências@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xah9ze_alandroal@@AMEPARAM@@xah9ze_alandroal[/ame]

Foi impressionante como um cúmulo pouco desenvolvido, procedente de Oeste, aproximou-se e bordou a Vila do Alandroal pelo flanco Sul entre as 17h40 e as 18h20 (aproximadamente), provocando uma intensa trovoada seca com descargas eléctricas muito próximas de mim (não mais afastadas que 300 metros). Infelizmente a câmara não registou o raio que caiu muito perto de mim (*ao segundo 27*); apenas senti de repente uma secura do ar, os pelos dos braços arrepiaram-se todos, um clarão com o raio a dirigir-se para a direita na imagem, próximo de uma subestação eléctrica, e o enorme estrondo do trovão.
Claro que senti muito medo e fui imediatamente embora dali para dentro de casa. A situação metia muito respeito.


----------



## trepkos (14 Set 2009 às 12:20)

Brunomc disse:


> Trovoada aqui perto..acordei com o barulho dos trovoes..ja cairam uns aguaceiros moderados e tambem algum granizo pequeno..



Confirmo, a trovoada estava a uns 3 km daqui da minha zona, mas fui ver ao IM para ver onde foi, e para variar não dá para ver nada, que site mais inutil.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2009 às 12:38)

Boas, aqui, céu nublado com algumas abertas, será hoje que chega alguma coisa ao Algarve, ao menos o alerta está lançado, pena é o radar de Loulé morreu desde de ontem à tarde aparece a imagem mas sem precipitação nenhuma. 
Trepkos isso é macumba do pessoal do norte como não têm radar boicotaram o radar do sul.
Irra se não chover hoje todos os modelos indicam que vai chover, o GFS, o ECMWF, o Aladdin, o Hirlam, todos eles prevêm precipitação se não cair nada vou suicidar-me, que isto só pode ser bruxaria de alguém.


----------



## trepkos (14 Set 2009 às 13:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, aqui, céu nublado com algumas abertas, será hoje que chega alguma coisa ao Algarve, ao menos o alerta está lançado, pena é o radar de Loulé morreu desde de ontem à tarde aparece a imagem mas sem precipitação nenhuma.
> Trepkos isso é macumba do pessoal do norte como não têm radar boicotaram o radar do sul.
> Irra se não chover hoje todos os modelos indicam que vai chover, o GFS, o ECMWF, o Aladdin, o Hirlam, todos eles prevêm precipitação se não cair nada vou suicidar-me, que isto só pode ser bruxaria de alguém.



Então estão sempre a boicotar o site, aquilo raramente têm a informação que procuramos ou está a 100%


----------



## trepkos (14 Set 2009 às 13:45)

Alguém consegue arranjar uma imagem de satélite das 4 e 30/5 da manhã?


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2009 às 14:36)

Por aqui neste momento já chove!!! E fez uma breve trovoada (2 trovões)!!

O céu está coberto por vários cumulus de grande dimensão mas dispersos...provocando vários aguaceiros (tive um pico de 33,4mm/h)!!!

Até agora acumulou no Sitio das Fontes 1,2mm!! Sei que não é quase nada...mas é melhor que nada!! Vamos ver como corre a tarde!


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2009 às 14:53)

Estão pelos menos 2 células em formação em Espanha, mas estão a deslocar-se para o Baixo Alentejo, para a zona da albufeira de Alqueva


----------



## trepkos (14 Set 2009 às 15:01)

Aqui estão 30 graus e um céu limpo e fantástico, duvido que haja alguma coisa.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2009 às 15:14)

E mais trovoada!!! Agora bem forte!!!
Algumas fotos possiveis daqui de onde estou neste momento, das nuvens que se aproximam!!


----------



## trepkos (14 Set 2009 às 15:19)

É o que eu digo, todos apanham trovoada menos eu


----------



## TaviraMan (14 Set 2009 às 16:34)

Boas

Aqui também a instabilidade marca presença. Neste momento a trovoada aproxima-se, cada vez os trovões se ouvem mais Em toda a faixa Norte estão Cumulonimbus. Neste momento estão 23ºC e sente-se alguma sensação de calor, mas pouco.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2009 às 16:41)

Bem!!! Que bela meia hora de trovoada e chuva!!! Não tenho os dados da precipitação, pois a electricidade foi ao ar no Sitio das Fontes!!

Tentei tirar umas fotos aos relâmpagos, mas foram todos mais rápidos que o dedo!!

Um dos relâmpagos caiu aqui no centro de Lagoa!! Que estrondo!!!

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da evolução desta tarde:
URL=http://img27.imageshack.us/i/trovoada14092009021.jpg/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]









































URL=http://img222.imageshack.us/i/trovoada14092009023.jpg/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]




A trovoada já passou por aqui, e agora segue em direcção ao mar e também mais para Este e para o lado de Albufeira!


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2009 às 17:11)

Já tenho os dados da precipitação no Sitio das Fontes: 6,2mm acumulados desde as 14h15, com um pico máximo de precipitação de 72,4 mm/h!!
Nada mau!!


----------



## Levante (14 Set 2009 às 18:40)

Finalmente, instabilidade a sério por cá! Ráios na serra a N, trovoes constantes. Olhão está "entalado" por células. Uma a NW, que se formou a partir daquela zona convectiva que atingiu Lagoa, e a NE, vindas de Espanha, que continuam com força no trajecto pela serra do Caldeirão. É aguardar que alguma coisa se forme aqui, caso contrario só levamos com trovoes e relampagos ao longe. Ainda nem pingou...


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2009 às 18:42)

Irra, só pode ser praga, estou no meio onde nada acontece, céu nublado e relampagos a norte, aqui nem uma pinga e duvido não tarda a noite cai e elas morrem. Mas estão 2 células de um lado e de outro e no meio estou eu.

Vamos ver se consigo alguma foto mas a máquina acusa falta de pilhas. 

Agora é que devia fazer a nortada é que não faz. Levante vai à janela para tirar-te uma foto.


----------



## trepkos (14 Set 2009 às 18:48)

Parece-me que se dirige uma célula para mim, vamos ver se dá ou não.


----------



## Levante (14 Set 2009 às 19:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Irra, só pode ser praga, estou no meio onde nada acontece, céu nublado e relampagos a norte, aqui nem uma pinga e duvido não tarda a noite cai e elas morrem. Mas estão 2 células de um lado e de outro e no meio estou eu.
> 
> Vamos ver se consigo alguma foto mas a máquina acusa falta de pilhas.
> 
> Agora é que devia fazer a nortada é que não faz. Levante vai à janela para tirar-te uma foto.



 Tou literalmente vidrado na janela porque realmente é uma beleza vê-la chegar vinda de N pela serra... nao tenho maquina comigo!  Algarvio esta vai chegar muito perto!


----------



## YuRiSsS (14 Set 2009 às 19:04)

trepkos disse:


> Parece-me que se dirige uma célula para mim, vamos ver se dá ou não.



Vamos ter alguma animação ou nem por isso, aqui por estes lados... ?

De manhã estava um dia calmo, agora parece que está bastante vento por vezes... Ou será que apenas vamos ter uns relâmpagos ao inicio de noite, e uns trovões por volta das 5  da manhã como aconteceu nos dois dias que passaram ?


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2009 às 19:28)

O meu irmão relatou-me forte trovoada e forte chuva em Loulé, às 18h!!
E parece que em Messines a coisa também esteve violenta, com uma trovoada, segundo relatos de uma pessoa de Messines, trovejou como há muitos anos não acontecia..!!! 

Pela imagem de satélite, aquela célula na zona sul do Alentejo, ainda está em expansão...pode ser que ainda chegue mais qualquer coisa ao Algarve!!

http://www.sat24.com/images.php?country=eu&typ=zoom&format=640x480001001&rnd=61e004


----------



## Levante (14 Set 2009 às 19:49)

ecobcg disse:


> O meu irmão relatou-me forte trovoada e forte chuva em Loulé, às 18h!!
> E parece que em Messines a coisa também esteve violenta, com uma trovoada, segundo relatos de uma pessoa de Messines, trovejou como há muitos anos não acontecia..!!!
> 
> Pela imagem de satélite, aquela célula na zona sul do Alentejo, ainda está em expansão...pode ser que ainda chegue mais qualquer coisa ao Algarve!!
> ...



Assim foi certamente! Pelo Sat24 viam-se as maiores formações na zona de Loulé Messines, e daqui também via maior parte da trovoada e céu em tons muito escuros a NW. Essa menina ainda se aproximou daqui de Olhão, vi muitos raios nuvem-nuvem / nuvem-terra, a escassos Km daqui, mas sem chuva. Essa célula que começou na zona sul do Alentejo é explosiva, muito grande e daqui ouvem-se e ve-se a actividade no interior algarvio, que deve estar a receber uma boa carga de água. Aqui finalmente pinga, sempre dá para cheirar terra molhada  Vamos ver no que isto ainda dá... Não pára de trovejar!


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2009 às 20:23)

Aqui na cidade de Lagoa acumularam 6,7mm de precipitação esta tarde!


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2009 às 20:48)

Aqui ficam as últimas fotos deste final de tarde:


----------



## Lightning (14 Set 2009 às 20:52)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui ficam as últimas fotos deste final de tarde



Fotos espectaculares, parabéns!!  

As nuvens que se vêem na segunda e terceira foros, a rosa, são mammatus, certo?


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2009 às 20:55)

Lightning disse:


> Fotos espectaculares, parabéns!!
> 
> As nuvens que se vêem na segunda e terceira foros, a rosa, são mammatus, certo?



Sim, julgo que são mammatus!!
Na primeira foto também lá estão...mais discretas..!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2009 às 20:57)

Lightning disse:


> As nuvens que se vêem na segunda e terceira foros, a rosa, são mammatus, certo?



Sim, mammatus, geralmente as nuvens associadas a fenómenos convectivos e de trovoada, a par dos cumulus congestus, cumulonimbus, entre outros.

Parabéns pelo apanhado, *ecobcg* !


----------



## criz0r (14 Set 2009 às 21:00)

Boas fotos! Nunca tive a sorte de fotografar essas formações de mammatus.

Por aqui Céu pouco nublado, 20,4ºC e Vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## squidward (14 Set 2009 às 21:01)

já repararam no mapa das DEA no site do IM, que a célula ai no sul apenas produziu descargas eléctricas negativas??


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2009 às 21:04)

Obrigado pessoal!

O final de tarde esteve mesmo espectacular...com o pôr do sol e o céu nublado, as nuvens adquiriram aquele tom rosa que se vê nas fotos...muito fixe!!! E tive a sorte de ao ver esse tom, sair à varanda para ir ver o que se passava, quando apanhei aquelas mammatus...e foi mesmo uma questão de minutos, pois desapareceram rapidamente!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2009 às 21:05)

Boas, por aqui, trovoada a norte alguns ainda estremeceram a janela mas não passou disso, caem algumas pingas a continuar assim nunca vou chegar a 1 mm.

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC
actual: 19.9ºC

Aqui ficam umas fotos porque como alguns dizem  































Efeito pôr do sol à moda da Serra de Sintra com o nevoeiro típico






Raios nada era muito complicado eles eram muito rápidos e nunca na mesma zona


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2009 às 21:06)

squidward disse:


> já repararam no mapa das DEA no site do IM, que a célula ai no sul apenas produziu descargas eléctricas negativas??



Ora ai estava uma dúvida que eu queria tirar há algum tempo. Qual a diferença entre as descargas negativas e positivas? Tem alguma coisa a ver com as que fazem contacto com o solo e as que não fazem?


----------



## criz0r (14 Set 2009 às 21:08)

A foto das 19h e 22 parece um cenário apocalíptico  boas fotos!


----------



## trepkos (14 Set 2009 às 21:09)

Porque meteu o IM os distritos de Évora e Beja a alerta laranja quando ainda nem houve trovoadas? pelo menos em Évora.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2009 às 21:10)

squidward disse:


> já repararam no mapa das DEA no site do IM, que a célula ai no sul apenas produziu descargas eléctricas negativas??



Esse mapa das DEA do IM parece-me incompleto!! As descargas que houveram aqui no Barlavento não aparecem nesse mapa...e foram muitas!!!
Presenciei vários relâmpagos a cairem aqui no concelho de Lagoa, inclusivé um aqui na cidade de Lagoa!!! E nenhum deles aparece nesse mapa!!!


----------



## Levante (14 Set 2009 às 21:11)

ecobcg disse:


> Obrigado pessoal!
> 
> O final de tarde esteve mesmo espectacular...com o pôr do sol e o céu nublado, as nuvens adquiriram aquele tom rosa que se vê nas fotos...muito fixe!!! E tive a sorte de ao ver esse tom, sair à varanda para ir ver o que se passava, quando apanhei aquelas mammatus...e foi mesmo uma questão de minutos, pois desapareceram rapidamente!!



Sim, de facto o por do sol foi espectacular, mas o panorama daqui foi diferente porque estou no lado oposto dessa célula. Infelizmente nao tenho registos fotograficos, mas ao mesmo tempo q havia ráios a escassos km daqui, o sol brilhava e pingava ao mesmo tempo. 
O aparato eléctrico continua a N, agora por trás da Serra de Montefigo. No barrocal e serra algarvia e sul do baixo alentejo deve ter chovido intensamente, os 42,9mm de Castro Verde dados pelo IM não enganam! 
Por aqui, uns pingos que deram pa molhar a terra, valeu pelo aparato eléctrico e pelo barulho que, apesar de não localizados mesmo aqui em cima, estiveram muit próximo e ainda se vislumbram. E acho muito dificil que ainda se forme localmente alguma menina por aqui... aí sim havia festa!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2009 às 21:11)

trepkos disse:


> Porque meteu o IM os distritos de Évora e Beja a alerta laranja quando ainda nem houve trovoadas?



Porque existe uma zona de células bastante activas, num prolongamento que começa em Beja e acaba em Évora/Algarve


----------



## trepkos (14 Set 2009 às 21:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Porque existe uma zona de células bastante activas, num prolongamento que começa em Beja e acaba em Évora/Algarve



Essas células estão na Raia do Alqueva ao Algarve.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2009 às 21:14)

Levante disse:


> Sim, de facto o por do sol foi espectacular, mas o panorama daqui foi diferente porque estou no lado oposto dessa célula. Infelizmente nao tenho registos fotograficos, mas ao mesmo tempo q havia ráios a escassos km daqui, o sol brilhava e pingava ao mesmo tempo.
> O aparato eléctrico continua a N, agora por trás da Serra de Montefigo. No barrocal e serra algarvia e sul do baixo alentejo deve ter chovido intensamente, os 42,9mm de Castro Verde dados pelo IM não enganam!
> Por aqui, uns pingos que deram pa molhar a terra, valeu pelo aparato eléctrico e pelo barulho que, apesar de não localizados mesmo aqui em cima, estiveram muit próximo e ainda se vislumbram. E acho muito dificil que ainda se forme localmente alguma menina por aqui... aí sim havia festa!



Já era altura de termos alguma sorte aqui no Algarve!!!
Esperemos que venham mais manhãs/tardes/noites destas!!!


----------



## trepkos (14 Set 2009 às 21:24)

A ver se vejo algo de jeito nestes dias, porque depois vêm o AA e acabou-se tudo 

Ali para a zona de Moura até as casas devem pular.


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2009 às 21:33)

Levante disse:


> O aparato eléctrico continua a N, agora por trás da Serra de Montefigo. No barrocal e serra algarvia e sul do baixo alentejo deve ter chovido intensamente, os 42,9mm de Castro Verde dados pelo IM não enganam!



Mais 27,4mm na última hora! 
Num total de *70,3mm* em duas horas!!


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2009 às 21:36)

Tarde com trovoadas no baixo Alentejo e serras do Algarve com algumas a chegar ao litoral







Início de noite com mais trovoadas no Alentejo, algumas já severas, com topos muito altos.






Radar:


----------



## Levante (14 Set 2009 às 21:38)

trepkos disse:


> Porque meteu o IM os distritos de Évora e Beja a alerta laranja quando ainda nem houve trovoadas? pelo menos em Évora.



Os distritos são grandes e não se resumem às capitais. Acho que os 42,9 mm de Castro Verde são ilustrativos disso e justificam em pleno o alerta do IM! Se reparares quer no radar quer no sat24, formou-se uma linha convectiva (de grande actividade) no final da tarde que começou mesmo nas imediações a sul de Beja e estendeu-se para SSW até ao Algarve. Embora tenha sido uma célula de dimensões consideráveis, já todos constatámos o quão localizados estes fenómenos são. Enquanto no barrocal e interior algarvio (e na sua origem no Alentejo) essa menina abriu a torneira, aqui passou de raspão, muito tímida, mas deixou um belo aparato eléctrico durante algumas horas!


----------



## trepkos (14 Set 2009 às 21:42)

Levante disse:


> Os distritos são grandes e não se resumem às capitais. Acho que os 42,9 mm de Castro Verde são ilustrativos disso e justificam em pleno o alerta do IM! Se reparares quer no radar quer no sat24, formou-se uma linha convectiva (de grande actividade) no final da tarde que começou mesmo nas imediações a sul de Beja e estendeu-se para SSW até ao Algarve. Embora tenha sido uma célula de dimensões consideráveis, já todos constatámos o quão localizados estes fenómenos são. Enquanto no barrocal e interior algarvio (e na sua origem no Alentejo) essa menina abriu a torneira, aqui passou de raspão, muito tímida, mas deixou um belo aparato eléctrico durante algumas horas!



Eu sei, a Beja justifica-se, já a Évora não sei, mas pelo que vejo parte dessas células chegam a Portel, talvez se justifique.


----------



## Veterano (14 Set 2009 às 21:45)

Parabéns colegas do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, aproveitem este evento e façam-nos recordar a que se assemelha uma boa trovoada, porque francamente já estou esquecido...


----------



## David sf (14 Set 2009 às 21:57)

trepkos disse:


> Eu sei, a Beja justifica-se, já a Évora não sei, mas pelo que vejo parte dessas células chegam a Portel, talvez se justifique.



Em Portel passaram ao lado, creio que atingiu muito mais Moura ou Reguengos de Monsaraz. Aqui viram-se muitos clarões a leste e caíram uns pingos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2009 às 21:59)

AnDré disse:


> Mais 27,4mm na última hora!
> Num total de *70,3mm* em duas horas!!



Se esses 70 mm caíssem em Olhão ou Faro causava inundações.


----------



## TaviraMan (14 Set 2009 às 22:04)

Neste momento ainda continuo a observar relampagos a Nordeste, depois de uma tarde em pleno Segundo o Sat, uma enorme celula dirige-se a todo o vapor para estes lados e deverá chegar aqui dentro em pouco


----------



## trepkos (14 Set 2009 às 22:20)

Do castelo consigo ver bastantes relâmpagos para a zona de Beja, aquilo deve parecer uma guerra.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2009 às 22:28)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,6 (16h45)
Temperatura mínima = 17,3 ºC (07h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Aguaceiros fortes ao final da tarde. Descida muito acentuada da pressão atmosférica nas últimas horas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,8 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 13,7 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Agreste (14 Set 2009 às 22:36)

Pequenos flashes do dia (de trabalho ) de hoje...

Por volta das 11 horas perto do Azinhal (Castro Marim)...







Enquanto elas fermentavam...






Ainda deu para fazer um boneco da Albufeira do Beliche...






Às 16 horas no mesmo sítio já era possível avistar as bigornas da trovoada...






E o dia de trabalho acabou às portas de Faro com a trovoada (que aqui ainda não se vê) a fazer-se anunciar...


----------



## Agreste (14 Set 2009 às 23:07)

Infelizmente parece que agora é que está a dar-lhe com força no nordeste do Algarve... Pouca sorte...


----------



## Kraliv (14 Set 2009 às 23:36)

Boas,



Por cá, nada...é vê-las passar ao lado 

A registar, apenas, uma rajada de vento de 32,8Km/h cerca das 18.30h, altura em que ameaçou cair uma boa "pancada", mas não passou mesmo de ameaça  (consta que houve alguma precipitação forte por Estremoz (no site do IM, a Ema não mostra nada) )


A temperatura máxima hoje foi de 27,8ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Set 2009 às 23:51)

Resumo do dia:
Temperatura Máxima no Sitio das Fontes: 27,2ºC às 13h09
Temperatura minima no Sitio das Fontes: 18,0ºC às 23h20
Precipitação acumulada no Sitio das Fontes: 6,2mm
Precipitação acumulada em Lagoa. 6,7mm  

Sigo neste momento com 19ºC e 84% de humidade no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2009 às 00:46)

Kraliv disse:


> (consta que houve alguma precipitação forte por Estremoz (no site do IM, a Ema não mostra nada) )



Correcto 

Segundo os meus calculos, a EMA de de Estremoz deve ficar a cerca de 4/5 Km para nordeste da cidade (ainda não tive qualquer curiosidade em ir ver onde está ; assim, com este tempo instável, pode cair um aguaceiro moderado na cidade e estar sol onde está a EMA. )


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2009 às 03:18)

E a pressão atmosférica continua em queda ... 1009 hPa !!!  Amanhã (hoje) vai ser bonito, vai ... vai ...


----------



## trepkos (15 Set 2009 às 03:20)

Gerofil disse:


> E a pressão atmosférica continua em queda ... 1009 hPa !!!  Amanhã (hoje) vai ser bonito, vai ... vai ...



Será que é a partir de amanhã que somos agraciados com trovoadas generalizadas?


----------



## trepkos (15 Set 2009 às 16:03)

Por aqui está um belo dia de verão com temperaturas a rondar os 30 graus e um fantástico céu azul, como de resto já é normal.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2009 às 18:38)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,6 ºC (16h35)
Temperatura mínima = 15,3 ºC (06h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*Tempo fresco e céu pouco nublado.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,8 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 13,7 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2009 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e fresco.

Máxima: 24.3ºC
mínima: 15.7ºC
actual: 19.6ºC


----------



## Brunomc (15 Set 2009 às 22:38)

o dia de hoje por aqui começou com nevoeiro que se dissipou a meio da manhã..

o céu esteve praticamente limpo com o vento a soprar fraco e que começou a aumentar de intensidade ao fim da tarde..

também vi algumas nuvens a Leste mas nada de especial

em termos de temperatura não fui além dos 28ºC 

ás 16h tinha exatamente 28.0ºC


----------



## Kraliv (16 Set 2009 às 18:13)

Boas,



Resumo do dia:

Temperatura mínima, 17,4ºC (+-07.00h)

Temperatura máxima, 24,8ºC (+-16.30h)


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2009 às 20:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,4 ºC (15h53)
Temperatura mínima = 15,3 ºC (06h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,8 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 13,7 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2009 às 20:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 26.0ºC
mínima: 15.5ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (16 Set 2009 às 23:01)

Boas noites.
Por Faro estou com 21ºC, pressão 1010.
Vento de Oeste a 14km/h. 50% de humidade e céu limpo.
É o que se arranja


----------



## Brunomc (17 Set 2009 às 00:30)

estou com 15.0ºC 


deixo aqui alguns registos :


20h00 - 19.5ºC

21h30 - 16.5ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (17 Set 2009 às 15:05)

Boas tardes.
Mínima de 16ºC.
Neste momento em Faro 23ºC, humidade 54%.
Pressão 1011, céu pouco nublado, vento Oeste-Sudoeste a 36km/h.


----------



## Manuel Brito (17 Set 2009 às 17:18)

Boas tardes. Para actualizar:
Mínima de 16ºC.
Neste momento em Faro 23ºC, humidade 54%.
Pressão 1011, céu pouco nublado, vento Oeste-Sudoeste a 46km/h. 
Muito vento por Faro ao longo desta tarde.


----------



## Manuel Brito (17 Set 2009 às 22:43)

Boa noite. São 22h40m e tenho os seguintes dados:

Temperatura: 18.3ºC
Pressão: 1015
Humidade: 65%
Céu: Limpo
Vento: 300º 09kt (isto dá vento de Oeste/Noroeste a 18km/h)

Está um fresquinho por aqui...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2009 às 00:23)

Estremoz (dados de Quinta-feira):

Temperatura máxima = 23,7 ºC (15h06)
Temperatura mínima = 12,7 ºC (07h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Entrada de ar frio fez baixar a temperatura; subida já notável da pressão atmosférica.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,8 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = *12,7 ºC* (dia 17).


----------



## Kraliv (18 Set 2009 às 08:32)

Boas,





Manhã cinzenta, 15,1ºC e tem estado a caír uma chuva míuda  desde cedo.

Humidade nos 97% e vento fraco de W.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Set 2009 às 10:24)

Bom dia,

Começa a chover aqui em Lagoa.

O céu está bem carregado!!
Neste momento sigo com 20,0ºC no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Manuel Brito (18 Set 2009 às 13:04)

Bom dia.
Já chuviscou por Faro.
Neste momento sigo com 21ºc, 79% de humidade.
Pressão 1018, visibilidade superior a 10km e céu muito nublado.
Vento 260º 11kt (Oeste com 22km/h).


----------



## trepkos (18 Set 2009 às 13:09)

Por aqui têm caído alguns aguaceiros, céu muito nublado e mais uma depressão que é um fiasco... Bem vindos ao Deserto.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Set 2009 às 13:20)

Aqui fica uma foto do pequeno aguaceiro que passou por aqui:


----------



## trepkos (18 Set 2009 às 16:30)

Aqui continua o céu muito nublado mas nada de chuva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2009 às 20:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado de manhã, ainda chuviscou em Faro de manhã, em Olhão penso que caíram algumas pingas, à tarde abriu o céu e começou a ventania.

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 14.6ºC
actual: 19.5ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (18 Set 2009 às 20:40)

Boa noite.
19,7ºC, 61% de humidade.
Pressão 1020, vento 300º 12kt (noroeste com 24km/h).
Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Set 2009 às 00:43)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco

> 14.5ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (19 Set 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia.
Presentes condições:


```
Temperatura: 18ºC
Vento: Calmo
Céu: Limpo
Pressão: 1024
Humidade: 78%
```


----------



## Agreste (19 Set 2009 às 10:05)

Manhã monótona em perspectiva mas existem alguns núcleos de desenvolvimento vertical vagueado por aí. Veremos com estará a parte da tarde antes da entrada da nebolusidade média e alta... 






Será que o próximo fim de semana promete repetir o final de Setembro do ano passado? Com mais uma incursão do Anticiclone do Açores até às Ilhas Britanicas, teremos uma nova depressão desta vez mais favorável (mais no GFS que no ECMWF) a aguaceiros e trovoadas porque ficaria instalada perto do cabo de São Vicente. Será este o tal mecanismo de gota fria que se fala em várias análises meteorológicas? Chuva a sul e tempo seco a norte?


----------



## Agreste (19 Set 2009 às 21:26)

Aumentam as expectativas sobre o próximo fim de semana...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2009 às 21:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,8 ºC (15h59)
Temperatura mínima = 13,5 ºC (07h48)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,8 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 12,7 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## Manuel Brito (19 Set 2009 às 22:10)

Boa noite.
Actualmente:


```
Temperatura: 21ºC
Vento: 320º 08kt (Noroeste a 16km/h)
Humidade: 57%
Céu: Limpo
Pressão:1024HPa
```


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2009 às 22:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado.

Máxima: 22.7ºC
mínima: 12.5ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (20 Set 2009 às 09:54)

Bom dia.
Então em Faro a coisa está assim 


```
Temperatura: 19ºC
Pressão: 1023HPa
Vento: 310º 10kt (Noroeste a 20km/h)
Céu: Limpo
Humidade: 69%
```


----------



## Manuel Brito (20 Set 2009 às 11:39)

Manuel Brito disse:


> Bom dia.
> Então em Faro a coisa está assim
> 
> 
> ...



Actualizar apenas a temperatura: 23ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (20 Set 2009 às 18:27)

Boas.
Por Faro 24ºC, pressão 1021HPa.
Céu pouco nublado, vento 250º 09kt (oeste-sudoeste a 18km/h).
Humidade 58%.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2009 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 16.0ºC
actual: 20.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2009 às 20:45)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,8 ºC (15h29)
Temperatura mínima = 13,0 ºC (07h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,8 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 12,7 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## Manuel Brito (20 Set 2009 às 22:55)

Boas.

Temperatura: 22ºC
Pressão: 1022HPa
Céu: Limpo
Humidade: 54%
Vento: 330º 09kt (Norte-Noroeste com 18km/h)


----------



## ecobcg (20 Set 2009 às 23:06)

Boa noite,

Por aqui no Sitio das Fontes, os extremos foram os seguintes:
Tmáx: 29,7ºC às 16h12
Tmin: 14,3ºC às 7h52

Neste momento sigo com 19,4ºC, 1022,7 hPa e 60% de humidade.


----------



## Manuel Brito (21 Set 2009 às 10:45)

Bom dia.
Em Faro:

Temperatura: 25ºC
Céu: Limpo
Humdidade: 48%
Vento: 170º 07kt (Sul 18km/h)
Pressão: 1021HPa


----------



## Agreste (21 Set 2009 às 12:57)

Continua a ter melhor aspecto. Aumenta o CAPE e as manchas de precipitação... Sábado vai ser a sério...


----------



## trepkos (21 Set 2009 às 14:43)

Por aqui chegou o Verão 

Um céu azul e cerca de 30 graus.


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2009 às 22:15)

este fim de semana passado estive na lagoa de santo andre.
no sabado o ceu esteve parcialmente nublado por nuvens medias e altas, o vento esteve fraco de norte tornando-se moderado a forte de NW durante a tarde e a maxima foi de 21.4º.
no domingo o ceu apresentou-se limpo, o vento esteve fraco de norte tornando-se moderado a forte de NW durante a tarde e a maxima foi de 22.4º.
o mar esteve "encarneirado" devido ao vento, embora com uma temperatura bem agradavel....o pior foram as rodofitas ( algas vermelhas) que apesar de inofensivas ( no fundo ate fazem bem á saude...é delas q e extraida a iodopovidona do betadine...) tornavam reticentes os banhistas
os extremos entre dia 12 e ontem foram 14.2º e 23.3º.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2009 às 22:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,0 ºC (16h11)
Temperatura mínima = 13,9 ºC (06h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,8 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 12,7 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## Brunomc (22 Set 2009 às 00:04)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo

> vento nulo

> 16.5ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (22 Set 2009 às 10:06)

Bom dia.
Em Faro:

Temperatura: 23ºC
Humidade: 70%
Céu: Limpo
Pressão: 1020HPa
Vento: 080º 10kt (Este com 20km/h)


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2009 às 14:27)

amplitude brutal



( EMA de aljezur)


----------



## Brunomc (22 Set 2009 às 15:50)

Boa tarde...28.5¤C e céu limpo aqui por vendas novas


----------



## Brunomc (22 Set 2009 às 16:36)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 31.0ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (22 Set 2009 às 22:56)

Boa noite.
Por Faro:

Temperatura: 21ºC
Humidade: 69%
Vento: calmo
Pressão: 1019HPa
Céu: Limpo

Boa noite e até amanhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2009 às 23:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 26.0ºC
mínima: 15.3ºC
actual: 20.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2009 às 23:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,7 ºC (16h28)
Temperatura mínima = 17,2 ºC (07h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,8 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 12,7 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## Manuel Brito (23 Set 2009 às 14:20)

Bom dia. Por Faro tem sido isto:
Acordei ás 07h com 17ºC.
As 09h estavam 19ºC e actuamente:

Temperatura: 28ºC
Humidade: 40%
Pressão: 1018
Vento: Este-Sudoeste com 30 km/h (110º 15kt)
Céu: Pouco nublado


----------



## Brunomc (23 Set 2009 às 16:59)

tarde de céu muito nublado e vento fraco

ás 16h tinha 31.0ºC 

ja reparei que a humidade anda muito baixa..


----------



## Kraliv (23 Set 2009 às 18:35)

Boas,




Registo dos valores da temperatura para o dia de hoje:

Mínima 19,2ºC

Máxima 29,3ºC

Rajada máxima de vento 35,6Km/h



Temperatura actual 28,8ºC e vento fraco de ENE


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2009 às 22:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 28.0ºC
mínima: 16.0ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (23 Set 2009 às 22:45)

Boas.
Em Faro está assim:

Temperatura: 21º
Pressão: 1017
Humidade: 74%
Céu: Limpo
Vento: 230º 03kt (sudoeste a 06km/h)

Até amanhã.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Set 2009 às 23:05)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 22.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Set 2009 às 23:43)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,1 ºC (16h21)
Temperatura mínima = 18,6 ºC (07h32)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,8 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 12,7 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## Kraliv (23 Set 2009 às 23:54)

Boas,




Quase a terminar o 1º dia de Outono e registo neste momento 23,4ºC. 
Pressão nos 1020hPa e o vento é fraco de NE.


----------



## Manuel Brito (24 Set 2009 às 13:45)

Boas tardes.
Acordei com 20ºC.
Neste momento e em Faro está assim:

Temperatura: 27ºC
Humidade: 48%
Céu: Limpo
Pressão: 1019HPa
Vento: 110º 13kt (Este-Sueste com 26km/h)

Até logo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Set 2009 às 16:11)

Por Ferreira do Alentejo, céu nublado por cumulus, com boas abertas.

Agora 30,4 ºC e vento fraco.

Já andou a rondar os 31 ºC mas parece ficar por aqui.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Set 2009 às 18:43)

A máxima foi mesmo de 30,6 ºC por Ferreira do Alentejo.

Rondou assim os 31 ºC durante toda a tarde sem acabar por não os alcançar, mas só iniciei as medições cerca das 15:30h, certamente ainda apanhei a máxima, que por estas zonas se dá muito tarde.

Agora 29,8 ºC e céu muito nublado por cumulus mediocris.


----------



## Brunomc (24 Set 2009 às 23:04)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 22.0ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (24 Set 2009 às 23:41)

Boa noite.
Está assim em Faro:

Temperatura: 21ºC
Pressão: 1019HPa
Céu: Limpo
Humidade: 89%
Vento: 250º 02kt (Oeste-Sudoeste 04km/h)

Até amanhã.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Set 2009 às 23:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,0 ºC (16h56)
Temperatura mínima = 18,3 ºC (07h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Isto por estas bandas não aquece nem arrefece. Tomara que viesse por aí alguma pinga de água …*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,8 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 12,7 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## Manuel Brito (25 Set 2009 às 09:14)

Bom dia.
Neste momento em Faro:

Temperatura: 23ºC
Pressão: 1018HPa
Humidade: 66%
Céu: Limpo
Vento: 070º 11kt (Este-Noreste com 22km/h)

Até logo.


----------



## trepkos (25 Set 2009 às 13:21)

Aqui estão cerca de 32 graus, muito calor, muito seco e muito quente e já se avistam enormes castelos aqui bem perto


----------



## Manuel Brito (25 Set 2009 às 15:24)

Boas.
Por Faro está assim:

Temperatura: 26ºC
Humidade: 62%
Pressão: 1016HPa
Céu: pouco nublado
Vento: 120º 11kt (Este-Sueste com 22km/h)


----------



## Brunomc (25 Set 2009 às 15:42)

trovoada aqui por Vendas Novas..

ta a cair uns aguaceiros moderados 


edit 15h50 - pronto ja acabou a festa..mas deu para ouvir um trovão e ver cair uns aguaceiros moderados bem grossos


----------



## mocha (25 Set 2009 às 16:48)

Brunomc disse:


> trovoada aqui por Vendas Novas..
> 
> ta a cair uns aguaceiros moderados
> 
> ...



Seu sortudo, esperemos que seja apenas uma pequena amostra


----------



## Brunomc (25 Set 2009 às 17:18)

por aqui o céu continua muito nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco

ás 17h estava com 26.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (25 Set 2009 às 19:11)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,8 ºC (15h43)
Temperatura mínima = 19,2 ºC (06h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Aqueceu e bem hoje. Por agora um cumulonimbo bem desenvolvido a noroeste da Serra d`Ossa.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,8 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 12,7 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## trepkos (25 Set 2009 às 19:19)

É por isso que gosto da meterologia, quando nada o fazia prever abateu-se aqui uma intensa trovoada mesmo em cima da cidade, a temperatura caiu dos 29 graus para os 19 em minutos!!! Choveu mais em meia hora que nos ultimos 2 meses, um forte aguaceiro e muito intenso com vento, nas estradas e só galhos e ramos de arvores caídos, agora ficou um tempo bem carregado e ainda se ouvem os rimbonbar lá hoje, os raios vinham direitos ao chão!! Que surpresa tudo isto, eu que sou um ceptico nestas coisas, hoje engoli um sapo.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 19:22)

trepkos disse:


> É por isso que gosto da meterologia, quando nada o fazia prever abateu-se aqui uma intensa trovoada mesmo em cima da cidade, a temperatura caiu dos 29 graus para os 19 em minutos!!! Choveu mais em meia hora que nos ultimos 2 meses, um forte aguaceiro e muito intenso com vento, nas estradas e só galhos e ramos de arvores caídos, agora ficou um tempo bem carregado e ainda se ouvem os rimbonbar lá hoje, os raios vinham direitos ao chão!! Que surpresa tudo isto, eu que sou um ceptico nestas coisas, hoje engoli um sapo.



Ainsa chove por aí?


----------



## trepkos (25 Set 2009 às 19:24)

N_Fig disse:


> Ainsa chove por aí?



Já não, mas está tudo negro e carregado, momentos antes da trovoada se abater tinha ido fazer a 'ronda' ao castelo, ver tudo carregado de este a oeste e pensar para mim, ora cá não vêm nada, já se viam bastantes colunas de chuva e não é que de repente veio mesmo cá?


----------



## trepkos (25 Set 2009 às 19:29)

É pena as condições já não se manterem assim, que isto foi um caso super-excepcional, se não ia montar 'tenda' num ponto alto cerca de 50 metros acima da cidade para ver 'flashes'.


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2009 às 19:38)

trepkos disse:


> É pena as condições já não se manterem assim, que isto foi um caso super-excepcional, se não ia montar 'tenda' num ponto alto cerca de 50 metros acima da cidade para ver 'flashes'.



Olha que no satélite, vêem-se uma série de pequenas células a formarem-se aí na região.

Deves ser o que está neste momento no melhor lugar para registares alguns flashes!


----------



## Brunomc (25 Set 2009 às 19:38)

é so flash's por aqui..

grande trovoada 

neste momento tão a cair uns aguaceiros moderados


----------



## Brunomc (25 Set 2009 às 19:41)

chove a potes


----------



## trepkos (25 Set 2009 às 19:48)

Voltou a trovejar aqui, daqui a pouco vou sair para ver 'flashes', começam-se a ouvir novos rimbombar.

PS: André, parece que vêm mesmo mais animação.


----------



## trepkos (25 Set 2009 às 19:54)

Mais trovões, já começam a fazer intreferência com a luz.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Set 2009 às 20:03)

Daqui dá para ver o festival de luz. Deve estar a ser interessante.


----------



## trepkos (25 Set 2009 às 20:16)

Vem ai uma nova trovoada, que se aproxima de nordeste, e está outra colocada a sul de Vendas Novas, é um espactaculo de relampagos impressionante, é assustador mesmo, não prometo, mas ainda vou tentar filmar, volta a chover e a trovejar com mais intensidade, aproximam-se as células de nordeste.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Set 2009 às 20:23)

> Vem ai uma nova trovoada, que se aproxima de nordeste, e está outra colocada a sul de Vendas Novas, é um espactaculo de relampagos impressionante, é assustador mesmo, não prometo, mas ainda vou tentar filmar, volta a chover e a trovejar com mais intensidade, aproximam-se as células de nordeste.



sim aqui a sul tá uma boa celula..até agora têm passado de raspão aqui em Vendas Novas..mas ja trovejou e choveu bem


----------



## David sf (25 Set 2009 às 20:23)

Vêem-se ao longe as trovoadas, na zona de Évora. No caminho desde Lisboa para cá viam-se várias cortinas de precipitação, praticamente desde que saí da capital. Quem não vê nada é o radar do IM. Deve ter confiado nos modelos e tirou o dia de folga. Espero que amanhã não chova do mesmo modo que não choveu hoje. Só os modelos de mesoscala, Aladin e COAMPS, é que viram alguma coisa.


----------



## trepkos (25 Set 2009 às 22:00)

E quando sai com a máquina, eis que relampagos zero, o céu continua nublado, mas pouco, e sente-se calor na rua.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Set 2009 às 22:06)

è impossível...

Aqui nuvens quase que nem vê-las e aí houve boa trovoada e choveu a  potes...


----------



## trepkos (25 Set 2009 às 22:16)

Pedro disse:


> è impossível...
> 
> Aqui nuvens quase que nem vê-las e aí houve boa trovoada e choveu a  potes...



Mas isto continua mau, o que choveu nem serviu para baixar o pó todo.

Deixo-vos aqui um registo visto da minha rua a seguir à trovoada quando o animal do meu vizinho fugiu.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 22:16)

trepkos disse:


> Mas isto continua mau, o que choveu nem serviu para baixar o pó todo.
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui um registo visto da minha rua a seguir à trovoada quando o animal do meu vizinho fugiu.



Demais.


----------



## belem (25 Set 2009 às 22:22)

Pedro disse:


> è impossível...
> 
> Aqui nuvens quase que nem vê-las e aí houve boa trovoada e choveu a  potes...



Aqui não caiu nada, pah...
Há tarde vieram uma grandes nuvens que foram mais ou menos até à Marginal  e ficaram por aí, por causa da influência marítima penso eu.
Mas nesta zona há mais calor e andaram aqui a «pastar» lol.
No entanto o sol arranjava sempre uma maneira de brilhar sendo o calor a nota dominante.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Set 2009 às 22:31)

belem disse:


> Aqui não caiu nada, pah...
> Há tarde vieram uma grandes nuvens que foram mais ou menos até à Marginal  e ficaram por aí, por causa da influência marítima penso eu.
> Mas nesta zona há mais calor e andaram aqui a «pastar» lol.
> No entanto o sol arranjava sempre uma maneira de brilhar sendo o calor a nota dominante.



É bom que te dês por contente, pois aqui no que toca a nuvens vi meia-dúzia de gatos pingados.


----------



## trepkos (25 Set 2009 às 22:39)

Pedro disse:


> É bom que te dês por contente, pois aqui no que toca a nuvens vi meia-dúzia de gatos pingados.



Agora é que vocês no norte sentem a frustação que nós aqui no Sul à muito nos habituamos..


----------



## Manuel Brito (26 Set 2009 às 00:00)

Boa noite.
Em Faro está assim:

Temperatura: 21ºC
Humidade: 84%
Pressão: 1016HPa
Vento: 350º 04kt (Norte com 08km/h)
Céu: Pouco nublado a cerca de 900m e muito nublado a cerca de 9km
Visibilidade: > 10km

Até amanhã.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 00:10)

trepkos disse:


> Agora é que vocês no norte sentem a frustação que nós aqui no Sul à muito nos habituamos..



Norte não, sou centrista com muito orgulho. E quem tem apanhado desilusões somos nós. Ainda a semana passada previam aguaceiros fortes para aqui e eu olho à janela e o céu está limpo...


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2009 às 00:15)

Algumas células não muito fortes no Alentejo


----------



## frederico (26 Set 2009 às 01:34)

Já está acção no sul de Espanha.


----------



## CMPunk (26 Set 2009 às 03:19)

Ola pessoal!! 

Estamos todos tristes com este tempo seco, o que chove nem dá para matar a sede.
Mas sinceramente este fim de semana sim, vamos ter animação no Algarve, pelo que tenho visto nos mapas GFS de hoje está a coisa muito interessante.

*Neste momento na cidade de Faro:*

*Céu Limpo*

Temperatura do ar: 21.5°C
Humidade actual: 69%


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2009 às 04:59)

Pessoal do Sotavento...parece que daqui a pouco tempo está ai a chegar alguma coisa!!!
http://www.sat24.com/images.php?country=eu&typ=zoom&format=640x480001001&rnd=61e004


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Set 2009 às 05:18)

ecobcg disse:


> Pessoal do Sotavento...parece que daqui a pouco tempo está ai a chegar alguma coisa!!!
> http://www.sat24.com/images.php?country=eu&typ=zoom&format=640x480001001&rnd=61e004



Eu estou atento e bem disperto... Neste momento desapareceram as estrelas e cheira a terra molhada...

Está muito perto e continua a surgir boas celulas...


----------



## CMPunk (26 Set 2009 às 06:43)

Bom dia pessoal!!

Ainda não preguei olho esta noite 

É verdade, está mesmo a chegar a animação do dia, aqui já o céu ficou completamente nublado e parece que daqui a 1/2 horas começará a chover.

Trovoadas por agora não acredito muito, pois está tudo a acontecer no Estreito de Gibraltar. 

O IM também parece estar a dormir, prevê chuva e trovoada só para a tarde e nem alertas meteu, fazem tudo em cima da hora como sempre.

Neste momento aqui por Faro está uma temperatura agradável, estão 21.9º.

Aqui vou ficando á espera do desenvolver da situação.

Cumps


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2009 às 08:27)

Muita nebulosidade a sul, com grandes desenvolvimentos no mar.






Webcam de Tavira:




------------------------

Para já, tudo no mar:


----------



## Agreste (26 Set 2009 às 08:37)

Bom dia!

Aqui estão umas fotos tiradas ainda agora da janela de casa... Estão bastante prometedoras as imagens do sat24...


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2009 às 09:23)

E cá andam elas, já sobre Faro e arredores.




    

Boa sorte.


----------



## Veterano (26 Set 2009 às 09:25)

AnDré disse:


> Muita nebulosidade a sul, com grandes desenvolvimentos no mar.



  Esperemos que as enormes células visíveis atinjam pelo menos o Algarve.


----------



## Agreste (26 Set 2009 às 09:32)

Pedro disse:


> E cá andam elas, já sobre Faro e arredores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penso que existem 2 zonas de instabilidade definidas e até ver Faro está no meio das 2... Mas ambas as formações são bastante vigorosas. Para já aumenta o vento e o céu cobriu-se totalmente mas ainda não chove... Interessante. 

Correcção: Começou a chover...


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2009 às 09:36)

Parece que não vão ter sorte. Sempre se formou um SCM que depois se dividiu. Parte atingiu ainda com alguma intensidade o extremo SW de Espanha, outra parte está já a enfraquecer no mar a sul do Algarve. Dá ideia que para o Algarve sobra pouco mais do que nuvens altas e alguma precipitação sem actividade eléctrica.

Vapor de água (madrugada/manhã)





Cortesia Eumetsat

Visível





http://sat24.com/


----------



## Levante (26 Set 2009 às 09:44)

Nem mais Vince! O SCM deixou tudo no mar, e uma boa rega na zona de Cadiz até ao estreito. Ainda se aproximou daqui, mas não o suficiente. Agora está a perder força. Ainda assim, às 6h vi um belo aparato eléctrico a sul no mar. Agora o céu está completamente encoberto, algumas pingas grossas mas insignificante. Mas ouvem-se uns trovões muito timidos... Acredito mais à tarde, depois de passar esta primeira linha de instabilidade, que se forme alguma célula mais proximo da costa. Nowcasting


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2009 às 09:49)

Aquele mais a leste ainda está activo e afinal talvez esteja a chegar alguma coisa ao Sotavento agora


----------



## Redfish (26 Set 2009 às 09:58)

Por aqui aguaceiros fortes por agora


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2009 às 10:00)

Em Tavira também já chove, com 1,42mm acumulados nos últimos minutos.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2009 às 10:01)

O que se passa com o Radar do IM de Loulé .... desde ontem que não consigo aceder a ele 

Parece que está diminuindo a instabilidade ... ouvi 3/4 trovões, um deles bem forte ... e precipitação deve ter rendido 1,0 mm !!


----------



## Manuel Brito (26 Set 2009 às 10:03)

Bom dia.
Então em Faro estamos assim:

Temperatura: 22ºC
Humidade: 84%
Pressão: 1017HPa
Vento: 110º 07kt (Este/Sueste com 14km/h)
Céu: pouco nublado a cerca de 750m, algo nublado a cerca de 1100m
Visibilidade: >10km
Condições: Chuva e trovoada fracas.

Até logo.

PS: uma foto do tempo por Faro.


----------



## Levante (26 Set 2009 às 10:07)

Já vi que estou no "olho"! Boas formações neste momento com chuva a N e NW na serra (de onde se ouviam os trovões), a célula leste do SCM a entrar pelo sotavento...


----------



## CMPunk (26 Set 2009 às 10:15)

Pena mesmo não haver cá grande coisa para Faro como dizem.
Mas tenho esperança.
Aqui em Faro o Céu esta muito nublado, só ouvi uma trovoada um pouco forte e caíram umas pingas grossas que logo deixou de cair em poucos instantes.

Mais uma nota, o IM que só previa aguaceiros e trovoada para a tarde, mudou e meteu para de manha também. Pelo menos na previsão significativa.

Realmente acho que falaram que estava algo a se dividir, e no satélite do IM dá para reparar que existe 2 partes azuis que estão dividas.

O incrível é que á horas e horas que está tudo no mar, chuva e trovoadas tudo no mar e também em Cadiz.

Também reparei que a meteo de Espanha acrescentou alertas amarelos para umas partes de Cadiz e Huelva.

Bem também já posso referir que começou a cair aguaceiros fracos aqui em Faro e continua a trovejar mas desta vez é fraco.

Esperemos que isto melhore


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2009 às 10:16)

Está um belo dia .... belas trovoadas (esperemos que não sejam excessivamente fortes para não haver estragos) e alguma chuva ... 

só por chover já fico mais contente ... temos que agarrar a tudo ... !!!


----------



## Redfish (26 Set 2009 às 10:22)

Para já já se sente a trovoada 

(da ultima vez que a trovoada andou por cá custou-me a motherboard e fonte de alimentação do PC )

Fiquem bem


----------



## Agreste (26 Set 2009 às 10:23)

Parece estar mais interessante no Caldeirão... Aqui por Faro chove mas apenas para molhar o chão mas há bastantes aguaceiros no mar. Espero que o enquadramento seja melhor da parte da tarde senão muda-se de sítio para as ver passar...


----------



## Madragoa (26 Set 2009 às 10:37)

Bom dia,isto pelas imagens do sat 24,parece que está...e vai estar animado para o Algarve,principalmente a SE ,

Boa sorte



Cumprimentos...


----------



## Manuel Brito (26 Set 2009 às 10:52)

E já vou com 0.60mm acumulados


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2009 às 10:59)

Radar





Descargas eléctricas





Satélite 10h





Alerta Amarelo para o distrito de Faro


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2009 às 11:08)

Bom dia!
Já se fazem ouvir por aqui!!! Três belos trovões fizeram-me saltar da cama!!
Parece que ainda vai animar mais por aqui... a imagem de satélite está interessante!! Aguardemos...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2009 às 11:09)

Manuel Brito disse:


> E já vou com 0.60mm acumulados



ui ... ui .. 0,60 mm certamente já deu para apagar o pó 

10 km mais acima penso que devo ter acumulado uns 2,0 mm até ao momento e aqui apagou mesmo o pó !!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2009 às 11:19)

Já cairam por aqui umas pingas também...molhou a estrada...
Entretanto está tudo a caminho do mar...as nuvens que traziam actividade eléctrica retiraram-se em direcção ao mar...o grosso está todo a Sul daqui de Lagoa...


----------



## CMPunk (26 Set 2009 às 11:46)

Aqui por Faro continua a cair aguaceiros fracos, fez poucos trovoes e agora já nem isso existe, só aguaceiros neste momento.

Acho que quem teve mais sorte foi para os lados de S.Brás e Loulé, daqui nota-se que o escuro está todo desse lado.

Consegui tirar 3 fotos, espero que gostem.
















*Aqui deixo os dados da Estação do Posto de Turismo de Faro:*

Chuva Fraca - Muito Nublado  - Base nuvens 609 metros
Temperatura do ar: 19.6°C
Humidade actual: 88%
Precipitação hoje - 1.0 mm 
Pressão Atmosférica - 1014.7 Milibares

Bem pessoal eu espero bem que isto melhore, já tenho saudades de muita chuva e muitas trovoadas 

Mas isto está mau, 1mm não dá para nada


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2009 às 11:48)

Chove bem por aqui agora!!!!
E mais uns trovões!!!
O céu "fechou" mesmo completamente !!!
Venha a chuva!!


----------



## CMPunk (26 Set 2009 às 11:54)

Ai em Lagoa as coisas estão a correr bem, mas não só ai, também para os lados de Cachopo as coisas estão boas.

Enquanto por ai chove bem, aqui chove muito mas muito pouco e trovoadas já nada á pelo menos 1 hora.

Faro nunca teve muita sorte, as outras zonas sempre tiveram mais que nós.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2009 às 12:18)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos desta manhã!
Entretanto, no Sitio das Fontes, desde as 11h30 já acumulei 5,2mm


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2009 às 12:19)

Este mês já rendeu 2,0 mm de precipitação


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2009 às 12:20)

Xi, por aqui, choveu uma enxurrada que acumulei 0.5 mm dado ter acusado 1 mm, o outro 0.5 mm deve ter sido quando choveu há dias. Que tristeza. Ouvi 3 trovões a nordeste e o nosso rei já brilha para alegria de todos.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2009 às 12:26)

Continua a acumular...6,0mm neste momento.
A intensidade máxima de precipitação registada foi de 38mm/hora às 12h.
Não está uma média má!!


----------



## Levante (26 Set 2009 às 12:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Xi, por aqui, choveu uma enxurrada que acumulei 0.5 mm dado ter acusado 1 mm, o outro 0.5 mm deve ter sido quando choveu há dias. Que tristeza. Ouvi 3 trovões a nordeste e o nosso rei já brilha para alegria de todos.



Vizinho algarvio, alguém fez macumba em vez da oração ao S. Pedro... 
Que tristeza, um SCM mesmo aqui à porta e 0,5mm, é que nem é considerado dia de chuva! Mas haja esperança, agora com esta aberta olho para SE e já vejo o monstro de Gibraltar que já se estende até Cadiz. Agora é uma sucessão de células naquela zona, resta-nos aguardar que alguma delas chegue aqui (debilitada certamente como esta manha) e, com alguma (muita) sorte, se reactive aqui mesmo junto à costa. Acho que é a unica hipótese, não acredito que se forme algo de origem aqui, o cape é bom mas não nada do outro mundo.  Nowcasting e esperança


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2009 às 13:02)

Nas estações amadoras do Algarve on-line na internet, a precipitação acumulada até ao momento é a seguinte:

6,1mm Sítio das Fontes, Lagoa
5,3mm Almancil
4,5mm Tavira - Ciência Viva
4,1mm Albufeira
1,0mm Faro - turismo
0,5mm Benafim, Alto fica
0,5mm Monchique


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Set 2009 às 13:07)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui ficam algumas fotos desta manhã!
> Entretanto, no Sitio das Fontes, desde as 11h30 já acumulei 5,2mm



Um ambiente interessante, pelo menos molhado!
Gostei especialmente desta com o que parecem ser Stratocumulus lacunosus.
Muito bonitos mesmo...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2009 às 13:29)

Por aqui o Sol volta a brilhar...a temperatura está nos 21,2ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2009 às 13:30)

joseoliveira disse:


> Um ambiente interessante, pelo menos molhado!
> Gostei especialmente desta com o que parecem ser Stratocumulus lacunosus.
> Muito bonitos mesmo...



Obrigado...já aprendi mais um nome de nuvens!!


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2009 às 13:35)

joseoliveira disse:


> Um ambiente interessante, pelo menos molhado!
> Gostei especialmente desta com o que parecem ser Stratocumulus lacunosus.
> Muito bonitos mesmo...



Como é que vocês sabem os nomes todos das nuvens?  

---

Pode ser que o algarve tenha festa esta tarde e noite. Pelo sat existe essa possibilidade.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Set 2009 às 13:45)

Lightning disse:


> Como é que vocês sabem os nomes todos das nuvens?
> 
> ---
> 
> Pode ser que o algarve tenha festa esta tarde e noite. Pelo sat existe essa possibilidade.



Veremos como é que se vai desenvolver ao longo do dia


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Set 2009 às 13:53)

Lightning disse:


> Como é que vocês sabem os nomes todos das nuvens?
> 
> ---



olá... 

Confesso que até há bem pouco tempo desconhecia boa parte deles ou as suas variantes, mas a paixão por nuvens é já de longa data!
Daí que o mínimo que teria de fazer era conseguir identificá-las.

Por vezes não é fácil porque parecem trocar-nos as voltas...!
Este é o que utilizo mais vezes em caso de dúvida:

http://www.clouds-online.com/cloud_atlas/cirrus/cirrus.htm


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2009 às 14:02)

joseoliveira disse:


> Por vezes não é fácil porque parecem trocar-nos as voltas...!
> Este é o que utilizo mais vezes em caso de dúvida:
> 
> http://www.clouds-online.com/cloud_atlas/cirrus/cirrus.htm



WOW  

Espectacular este site!!! Obrigado por teres partilhado! 

É agora que eu vou viciar-me a identificar nuvens... 

É verdade, elas às vezes trocam-nos todos.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Set 2009 às 14:04)

Lightning disse:


> WOW
> 
> Espectacular este site!!! Obrigado por teres partilhado!
> 
> ...



Eu que o diga, muitas vezes a identifica-las sendo umas e no fim acabo por ver que são outras...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Set 2009 às 14:58)

V.R.S.A.

Depois da chuvada desta madrugada/manha, agora tudo mais calmo...

Trovoada só no mar que aqui nem cheirou a nada a não ser a graciosa chuva...

Neste momento pinga disperso... vamos lá ver o que reserva a tarde...


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2009 às 15:22)

Notícias de Espanha



> *Cádiz amanece con sus primeras inundaciones de la temporada*
> Las primeras lluvias de la temporada han deparado también las primeras inundaciones en Cádiz. Las tormentas caídas durante la noche y primera hora de la mañana han provocado acumulación de agua en distintos puntos de la ciudad.
> http://www.lavozdigital.es/cadiz/20...anece-primeras-inundaciones-200909261048.html




Foto de San Fernando esta madrugada






(c) maurivij


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2009 às 15:33)

Este post do Vince diz tudo, tudo igual ao ano passado, a rota parece manter-se este ano, ou isto altera-se ou este ano vamos estar mesmo mal quanto à chuva. Por aqui, 25.2ºC, céu azul com algumas nuvens e pouco mais. Que saudades de há um ano atrás, isso sim, é que foi chuva. Se há 20 anos atrás, em 1989 as primeiras chuvas a sério ocorreram a 13 de Outubro, a partir daí, até final de Dezembro foi um fartote, coisa cada vez mais rara nos tempos que correm.


----------



## Lousano (26 Set 2009 às 15:34)

Tem aspecto que o alentejo também vai ter animação.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2009 às 15:37)

JoãoPT disse:


> Eu que o diga, muitas vezes a identifica-las sendo umas e no fim acabo por ver que são outras...



Postei aqui coisa pouca, mas pode ajudar-vos nessa questão(http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprend...ssificacao-de-nuvens-1947-5.html#post164766);), e bela foto Vince!!!
Bom achado.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2009 às 15:49)

Vince disse:


> Notícias de Espanha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUE FOTO!!!!
Pena não ter chegado cá nada de jeito...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2009 às 15:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este post do Vince diz tudo, tudo igual ao ano passado, a rota parece manter-se este ano, ou isto altera-se ou este ano vamos estar mesmo mal quanto à chuva. Por aqui, 25.2ºC, céu azul com algumas nuvens e pouco mais. Que saudades de há um ano atrás, isso sim, é que foi chuva. Se há 20 anos atrás, em 1989 as primeiras chuvas a sério ocorreram a 13 de Outubro, a partir daí, até final de Dezembro foi um fartote, coisa cada vez mais rara nos tempos que correm.



Se tudo correr bem ... este ano será a precipitação bem distribuida pelo país !!
Isto claro se as previsões não se alterarem !! 
Creio que este ano teremos um S. Martinho antecipado .. haja esperança


----------



## Levante (26 Set 2009 às 16:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este post do Vince diz tudo, tudo igual ao ano passado, a rota parece manter-se este ano, ou isto altera-se ou este ano vamos estar mesmo mal quanto à chuva. Por aqui, 25.2ºC, céu azul com algumas nuvens e pouco mais. Que saudades de há um ano atrás, isso sim, é que foi chuva. Se há 20 anos atrás, em 1989 as primeiras chuvas a sério ocorreram a 13 de Outubro, a partir daí, até final de Dezembro foi um fartote, coisa cada vez mais rara nos tempos que correm.



A coisa nao está nada boa, supostamente as condições são muito favoráveis e é o que se vê...Já o ano passado, a 11 de Outubro, uma cutoff muito semelhante a esta deixou 156mm de precipitação em pontos da baía de Cadiz em apenas 6h e ventos de 146km/h à passagem de uma SCM squal line. Isto tudo aqui bastante proximo.
Vejo o céu negro em todo o lado excepto aqui, onde o sol brilha e há poucas nuvens, aliás como é visivel no Sat24. Pode ser que mais para o fim da tarde haja algum fenómeno convectivo mais localizado (sérias dúvidas). Duvido porque os modelos tava o final da precipitação para a tarde de hoje. Enfim...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2009 às 16:49)

Levante disse:


> A coisa nao está nada boa, supostamente as condições são muito favoráveis e é o que se vê...Já o ano passado, a 11 de Outubro, uma cutoff muito semelhante a esta deixou 156mm de precipitação em pontos da baía de Cadiz em apenas 6h e ventos de 146km/h à passagem de uma SCM squal line. Isto tudo aqui bastante proximo.
> Vejo o céu negro em todo o lado excepto aqui, onde o sol brilha e há poucas nuvens, aliás como é visivel no Sat24. Pode ser que mais para o fim da tarde haja algum fenómeno convectivo mais localizado (sérias dúvidas). Duvido porque os modelos tava o final da precipitação para a tarde de hoje. Enfim...



Calma eu tive a ver a evolução dos modelos nos anos mais chuvosos e atmosfera estava muito parecida com este ano.
Aquela depressão que em 89 deixou aquele cenário aqui no Algarve com 164 mm o mês em termos de depressões foi até bastante calmo tendo havido um São Martinho antecipado e depois sempre a bombar !!

Um Outubro relativante seco .. e um São Martinho antecipado costumam ser bom pronuncio para o que depois vem !!
Provavelmente estou errado .. mas foi isso que aconteceu nos anos mais chuvosos.
Houve alturas em que esteve dois meses sempre bombar 

haja fé porque mais pessimistas do que eu e o Algarvio 1980 não existem


----------



## meteo (26 Set 2009 às 16:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Calma eu tive a ver a evolução dos modelos nos anos mais chuvosos e atmosfera estava muito parecida com este ano.
> Aquela depressão que em 89 deixou aquele cenário aqui no Algarve com 164 mm o mês em termos de depressões foi até bastante calmo tendo havido um São Martinho antecipado e depois sempre a bombar !!
> 
> Um Outubro relativante seco .. e um São Martinho antecipado costumam ser bom pronuncio para o que depois vem !!
> ...



E se pessimistas como o Aurélio escrevem post optimistas como este,é um muito bom sinal   Não costumamos ter 3 ou 4 anos seguidos de frio,ou calor,ou com falta de chuva.Seguindo esta lógica(ou não) este ano será um ano chuvoso..Início de Outubro de transição e a partir dai 3 ou 4 meses de muita chuva! Seria óptimo


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Set 2009 às 17:17)

É engraçado estarem todos a desesperar por chuva 
Aqui ainda ao menos sempre nos chove qualquer coisa, ( embora não tanto como chovia para essa época), mas vejo q a situação por aí parece ser tudo menos normal. 
Querem água daqui? lol


----------



## CMPunk (26 Set 2009 às 17:36)

Eu espero bem que este ano seja um ano chuvoso, até porque faz muita falta e também é bom para nós.

Bem aqui por Faro está tudo calmo desde a algumas horas, céu nublado com umas abertas e nada de mais.
1.0mm nem deu para nada, a terra já secou, apenas levantou o pó 

Aqui deixou 2 fotos tiradas agora no momento.











*Dados da Estação de Turismo de Faro*

Parcialmente Nublado  - Base nuvens 914 metros
Temperatura do ar: 22.3°C
Humidade actual: 69%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1014.7 Milibares
Precipitação hoje - 1.0 mm 
Precipitação Setembro - 1.6 mm


----------



## David sf (26 Set 2009 às 18:49)

Évora e Beja em alerta amarelo. Diversas células espalhadas pelo Alentejo, com destaque para uma bem grande perto de Barrancos, ainda em Espanha. Aqui em Portel ouvem-se trovões ao longe, e o céu está muito prometedor.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2009 às 18:50)

O IM lançou o alerta amarelo para Évora e Beja, devido à previsão de aguaceiros temporariamente fortes e trovoadas, até as 19:59:59h do dia de amanhã.


----------



## DRC (26 Set 2009 às 19:07)

Pedro disse:


> O IM lançou o alerta amarelo para Évora e Beja, devido à previsão de aguaceiros temporariamente fortes e trovoadas, até as 19:59:59h do dia de amanhã.







O alerta não termina amanhã mas sim *hoje *ás 19h59:59.


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2009 às 19:17)

David sf disse:


> Évora e Beja em alerta amarelo. Diversas células espalhadas pelo Alentejo, com destaque para uma bem grande perto de Barrancos, ainda em Espanha. Aqui em Portel ouvem-se trovões ao longe, e o céu está muito prometedor.



Essa de Barrancos já está em território nacional. Na zona da Amareleja e Moura.





Boa sorte aí em Portel!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2009 às 19:20)

Alandroal: Alguma chuva e principalmente trovoada entre as 18h50 e as 19h05. A trovoada desloca-se de leste para oeste e estará agora muito próxima do Redondo ...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Set 2009 às 19:32)

Enorme tempestade de chuva, vento e relampagos neste momento em Moura!!! Verdadeiramente assustador!!!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Set 2009 às 19:46)

Ja consegui filmar! Vou tentar colocar aqui o vídeo.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Set 2009 às 19:51)

E então?
O sul já está a apanhar com pancadaria do céu? 
Espero que essa chuvada embora de curta duração suprima a falta de água que se nota por aí, são os meus mais sinceros votos.

Por aqui tudo indica que irá haver mau tempo com a depressão tropical "Eight" que se formou ao largo de Cabo Verde, e que crê-se que será absorvida por uma outra depressão e que acabarão por ondular em cima do arquipélago. As previsões para aqui durante essa próxima semana é de mau tempo. A ver vamos.
Espero que a mesma depressão ainda consiga chegar aí ao Continente.

Curtem o mau tempo e vejam lá se têm a sorte de conseguir umas óptimas fotografias do céu


----------



## belem (26 Set 2009 às 19:53)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Enorme tempestade de chuva, vento e relampagos neste momento em Moura!!! Verdadeiramente assustador!!!




Impressionante!!
Pelos relatos, parece o início da época das chuvas em algum trópico de África.


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2009 às 19:54)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Enorme tempestade de chuva, vento e relampagos neste momento em Moura!!! Verdadeiramente assustador!!!



Essa célula passou aí com um aspecto muito interessante.
Entretanto no Alentejo vão surgindo novas células!







Na zona da Amareleja o aparato deve ter sido tanto que a estação deixou de transmitir dados.


----------



## Kraliv (26 Set 2009 às 19:56)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal: Alguma chuva e principalmente trovoada entre as 18h50 e as 19h05. *A trovoada desloca-se de leste para oeste e estará agora muito próxima do Redondo *...





Pois...mas aqui pela centro da vila, além dos flash's e do som, apenas deixou pouco mais de 1mm  passam sempre mais ao lado e vão descarregar no vizinho !!

Já ontem, segundo me contaram, aqui a pouco mais de 5km   bem...e aqui nada de nada, apenas uns pingos. 



Mas vá lá...tenho estado toda a tarde na agricultura  e já deu para regar os criadores


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 19:58)

AnDré disse:


> Essa célula passou aí com um aspecto muito interessante.
> Entretanto no Alentejo vão surgindo novas células!
> 
> 
> ...



O habitual sempre que há animação...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Set 2009 às 19:59)

Continua o aparato eléctrico! E agora faltou a luz!!! A chuva já parou mas, infelizmente, já há relatos de inundações em garagens e zonas mais baixas... Os bombeiros já andam por aí


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2009 às 20:05)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Enorme tempestade de chuva, vento e relampagos neste momento em Moura!!! Verdadeiramente assustador!!!



Acredito ! Quando li o teu post estranhei porque a célula de Espanha já estava com os topos das nuvens a aquecer dando ideia que já estava numa fase descendente, mas eis que recebi o último frame IR das 19:30 onde se assistiu a uma nova explosão da célula com os topos a chegaram aos -60ºC, qualquer coisa entre os 13 e os 15km de altura e foi precisamente junto a Moura.

Animação até às 19:30


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Set 2009 às 20:06)

Calma ppl lool.. pra quê tanto alarme???

É uma "chuvinha" bem merecida ou será que não?

Estamos todos aqui fartos de sol e de bom tempo (eu pelo menos falo por mim)...

É normal essas pequenas inundações acontecerem... afinal pouco ou nada choveu no Verão e as bermas das ruas calculo q devam d estar entopidas...

Relax ppl... e curtem mas é a chuva e o mau tempo


----------



## belem (26 Set 2009 às 20:07)

Kraliv disse:


> Pois...mas aqui pela centro da vila, além dos flash's e do som, apenas deixou pouco mais de 1mm  passam sempre mais ao lado e vão descarregar no vizinho !!
> 
> Já ontem, segundo me contaram, aqui a pouco mais de 5km   bem...e aqui nada de nada, apenas uns pingos.
> 
> ...




O que produzes, senão for perguntar demais?


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2009 às 20:13)

Vince disse:


> Acredito ! Quando li o teu post estranhei porque a célula de Espanha já estava com os topos das nuvens a aquecer dando ideia que já estava numa fase descendente, mas eis que recebi o último frame IR das 19:30 onde se assistiu a uma nova explosão da célula *com os topos a chegaram aos -60ºC, qualquer coisa entre os 13 e os 15km de altura* e foi precisamente junto a Moura.



Apesar de não ser a imagem mais actualizada, aqui fica a temperatura das nuvens às 18:30:


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 20:16)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> <a href="http://img190.imageshack.us/i/p1010179.mp4/"><img src="http://www.imageshack.us/thumbnail.png"/></a>



Bom vídeo. Parece que aí deu-lhe realmente forte!
http://img190.imageshack.us/i/p1010179.mp4/


----------



## David sf (26 Set 2009 às 20:16)

Aqui começa agora a chover, fraco, mas com pingas muito grossas. Há várias trovoadas, todas longe, mas é um espectáculo bonito de se ver. Espero que a célula de Moura chegue cá ainda com alguma vida.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Set 2009 às 20:17)

http://http://img190.imageshack.us/i/p1010179.mp4/


[VIDEO]http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/4990/p1010179.mp4[/VIDEO]


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Set 2009 às 20:21)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui, nada assinalar...

O mercado de trovoadas está em baixa nestas bandas


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Set 2009 às 20:25)

Vince disse:


> Acredito ! Quando li o teu post estranhei porque a célula de Espanha já estava com os topos das nuvens a aquecer dando ideia que já estava numa fase descendente, mas eis que recebi o último frame IR das 19:30 onde se assistiu a uma nova explosão da célula com os topos a chegaram aos -60ºC, qualquer coisa entre os 13 e os 15km de altura e foi precisamente junto a Moura.
> 
> Animação até às 19:30



Vince podes dar-me o link desse site??


----------



## Agreste (26 Set 2009 às 20:28)

Realmente poderoso.  

Sobre a tarde de hoje como muitos já disseram as expectativas não deram em nada... sobra esta noite porque amanhã há menos cape e pioram as condições...


----------



## David sf (26 Set 2009 às 20:34)

Por aqui só choveu por um minuto. Rasou, mas passou a sul. A 'festa' deve estar a começar em Beja.


----------



## trepkos (26 Set 2009 às 20:53)

Por aqui como eu previa não se passou nada, ao pessoal ai de baixo, muito boa sorte pa uns bons filmes.


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2009 às 21:10)

andres disse:


> Vince podes dar-me o link desse site??



Não é nenhum site, é uma aplicação e as imagens de satélite não são de acesso público. E o erro de Grândola foi meu quando fiz a coisa.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Set 2009 às 21:11)

Que besta que está no interior alentejano... aquela onde passar vai dar que falar...

Por aqui a nebulosidade aumentou mas tudo muito parado...


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2009 às 21:11)

David sf disse:


> Por aqui só choveu por um minuto. Rasou, mas passou a sul. A 'festa' deve estar a começar em Beja.



Sim, a parte mais intensa parece estar agora em Beja.




Prof BioGeo disse:


> http://http://img190.imageshack.us/i/p1010179.mp4
> 
> [VIDEO]http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/4990/p1010179.mp4[/VIDEO]



Bom vídeo, parece que salvaste o dia em termos de imagem
(PS: Quem não consegue ver o vídeo é porque não tem nenhum player de MP4 instalado no computador, como por exemplo o QuickTime)


----------



## Agreste (26 Set 2009 às 21:30)

E continua em crescimento, o Alentejo central quase desapareceu, tal deve ser o dilúvio (entre os 30 e 40mm)...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2009 às 21:38)

Alandroal: trovoada muito forte neste momento ... Volto logo.


----------



## Veterano (26 Set 2009 às 21:43)

Vocês aí no Alentejo estão a criar um suspense...Ainda por cima não consigo ver o video do Prof. BioGeo.

  Desculpem, a pasmaceira aqui do norte já nos está a tornar impacientes...


----------



## Kraliv (26 Set 2009 às 21:54)

Estou viradao para a zona da Extremadura espanhola e está ao rubro  

Visto daqui da minha varanda...parece noite reveillon Ela vem aí!!


Podem acompanhar LIVE Stream aqui:

http://kraliv.viewnetcam.com/

meteoredondo

123456


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2009 às 22:07)

A célula do Baixo Alentejo parece já estar em declínio, e nasceu essa nova no Alandroal como referiu o Gerofil


*Animação IR e Radar entre as 19:00 e as 21:30*












Célula do Alandroal (21:30):


----------



## Veterano (26 Set 2009 às 22:08)

Que grande célula paira sobre o Alentejo!


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2009 às 22:09)

Vince disse:


> A célula do Baixo Alentejo parece ká estar em declínio, e nasceu essa nova no Alandroal como referiu o Gerofil
> 
> 
> *Animação IR e Radar entre as 19:00 e as 21:30*



Mesmo assim, Beja ainda recebeu uns belos duns grandes mm, em especial entre as 19 e as 19:30...


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 22:12)

Pedro disse:


> Mesmo assim, Beja ainda recebeu uns belos duns grandes mm, em especial entre as 19 e as 19:30...



A estação do IM de Beja só acumulou 3mm.


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2009 às 22:32)

Agreste disse:


> (entre os 30 e 40mm)...



Sim, também apontava para aí, usando o produto da estimativa de precipitação acumulada/hora do IM, pelo menos 30mm numa hora deverá ter ocorrido, num ou outro local talvez mais, na ordem dos 40mm.






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/index.jsp


Descargas (até às 21):


----------



## Agreste (26 Set 2009 às 22:37)

E volta novamente a pingar aqui em Faro depois de ter encerrado a loja ainda antes do almoço com uma tarde tranquila. Céu encoberto, algumas pingas mas sem trovoada...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2009 às 22:47)

Alandroal: Situação pós-trovoada já calma, sem vento e com a lua a querer aparecer entre as nuvens. A trovoada deslocou-se para oeste/sudoeste.

Alguns vídeos:

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xambu7_trovoada-no-alandroal-26092009a_travel"]Trovoada no Alandroal (26.09.2009)a - VÃ­deo Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video@@AMEPARAM@@video[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xambrk_trovoada-no-alandroal-26092009b_travel"]Trovoada no Alandroal (26.09.2009)b - VÃ­deo Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video@@AMEPARAM@@video[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xambzc_trovoada-no-alandroal-26092009c_travel"]Trovoada no Alandroal (26.09.2009)c - VÃ­deo Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video@@AMEPARAM@@video[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xamc1f_trovoada-no-alandroal-26092009d_travel"]Trovoada no Alandroal (26.09.2009)d - VÃ­deo Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video@@AMEPARAM@@video[/ame]

Esta tarde:





Vídeo também da tarde:
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xamata_trovoada-alandroal-26092009_travel"]Trovoada Alandroal 26.09.2009 - VÃ­deo Dailymotion@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video@@AMEPARAM@@video[/ame]


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2009 às 22:56)




----------



## Kraliv (26 Set 2009 às 22:59)

Pronto!

Finalmente alguma coisa que se visse passou por aqui 


Segundo a estação, tive Rate de 46mm/h e um acumulado até ao momento de 7,4mm (no pluviómetro de copo tenho 10mm)


Há por aqui uma zona com problemas na rede eléctrica...Tomadas queimadas, interruptores que "saltaram" das paredes, Lnb's da TvCabo esturricados, etc..


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2009 às 23:11)

Kraliv disse:


> Há por aqui uma zona com problemas na rede eléctrica...Tomadas queimadas, interruptores que "saltaram" das paredes, Lnb's da TvCabo esturricados, etc..



  

Em que zona é que isso aconteceu? E como??? Algum relâmpago atingiu alguma casa?


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2009 às 23:17)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado alternando com pouco nublado. Aguaceiros fracos de manhã.

Máxima: 24.6ºC
mínima: 17.9ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## Kraliv (26 Set 2009 às 23:23)

Lightning disse:


> Em que zona é que isso aconteceu? E como??? *Algum relâmpago atingiu alguma casa?*





Parece que sim!

Acho que uma parabólica foi atingida por um raio...tendo depois feito estragos por toda a instalaçao eléctrica...e deixado um buraco na parede da rua


----------



## N_Fig (26 Set 2009 às 23:25)

Kraliv disse:


> Parece que sim!
> 
> Acho que uma parabólica foi atingida por um raio...tendo depois feito estragos por toda a instalaçao eléctrica...e deixado um buraco na parede da rua




É preciso ter sorte (ou azar)!


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2009 às 23:25)

Kraliv disse:


> Parece que sim!
> 
> Acho que uma parabólica foi atingida por um raio...tendo depois feito estragos por toda a instalaçao eléctrica...e deixado um buraco na parede da rua



Ok...  Eu gosto de trovoadas mas isto é um exagero... 

Espero que não tenha ficado ninguém ferido... E que tenham sido apenas estragos materiais. O susto esse ninguém o vai tirar de quem passou por isso!


----------



## Manuel Brito (26 Set 2009 às 23:29)

Boa noite.
Por Faro:

Temperatura: 21ºC
Humidade: 84%
Vento: Variavel 02kt (variavel 04km/h)
Pressão: 1018hpa
Visibilidade: > 10km
Céu: algo nublado a cerca de 1100m e a cerca de 6500m.

Até amanhã e venha a chuva que tenho saudades dela isto hoje não foi nada.


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2009 às 23:43)

A célula do Alandroal curiosamente não foi para sudoeste, seguiu para Oeste, às 23:15 estava 20 km a NE de Évora, mas parece já estar a enfraquecer.

*23:15*


----------



## Lightning (27 Set 2009 às 00:04)

Vince disse:


> A célula do Alandroal *curiosamente não foi para sudoeste, seguiu para Oeste,* às 23:15 estava 20 km a NE de Évora, mas parece já estar a enfraquecer.



É normal ela ter feito esse movimento, dadas as características da depressão?

---

Kraliv, já tens mais novidades em relação ao sucedido aí?


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2009 às 00:08)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal: Situação pós-trovoada já calma, sem vento e com a lua a querer aparecer entre as nuvens. A trovoada deslocou-se para oeste/sudoeste.
> 
> Alguns vídeos:



Bem!!!! Grandes videos!!!
Grande Trovoada!!!
Parabéns por apanhares esses momentos!!!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Set 2009 às 00:19)

Segundo as previsões da ECMWF, vocês só terão chuva a sério (ou não), daqui a duas semanas, devido a uma depressão que irá estagnar essa semana nos Açores devido ao bloqueio anticiclónico e só na primeira metade da 1 semana de Outubro é que tudo indica que ela se desloque para aí, embora já com actividade em princípio mais fraca... por mim ela bem que podia ficar por aqui uns dois dias, pk tb precisamos de água, e depois partir para aí mas pelos vistos acho que as baixas pressões pelos vistos n querem nada com Portugal esse ano...

Fogo.. é mesmo azar...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Set 2009 às 00:35)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal: Situação pós-trovoada já calma, sem vento e com a lua a querer aparecer entre as nuvens. A trovoada deslocou-se para oeste/sudoeste.
> 
> Alguns vídeos:
> 
> ...



Parabéns pelos excelentes vídeos sem dúvida. Bonitas trovoadas 
A confirmarem-se as mais recentes previsões agora será a vez dos Açores. Resta-nos o Centro, Norte de Portugal e Madeira!
Façam figas lool


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2009 às 01:12)

Grandes vídeos *Gerofil*

Hoje o Alentejo foi a região mais privilegiada no que toca ``a trovoada


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Set 2009 às 01:32)

Estive eu todo o dia ausente destas tecnologias , mas ansioso
por chegar a casa para me informar  onde  eventualmente teria  ocorrido 
algo que pudesse  estar aqui relatado e
 deuses meus, Oh se está. 
Afortunados  Homens e  Bem Hajam  pelos vossos relatos. 
Bravo Gerofil...
Hoje foi a vossa vez.
Amanhã  será a nossa ...


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2009 às 01:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Alguns vídeos:
> 
> Dailymotion - Trovoada no Alandroal (26.09.2009)b - um video do canal Viagem
> 
> Dailymotion - Trovoada no Alandroal (26.09.2009)c - um video do canal Viagem



Bem Gerofil, quer-me parecer que correste algum (muito) risco na obtenção destes dois vídeos. 
Impõem respeito!

Muito bom


----------



## trepkos (27 Set 2009 às 02:23)

Vince disse:


> A célula do Alandroal curiosamente não foi para sudoeste, seguiu para Oeste, às 23:15 estava 20 km a NE de Évora, mas parece já estar a enfraquecer.
> 
> *23:15*



Então foi desta célula que eu vi os relâmpagos à umas horas no castelo, cheguei mesmo a ouvir os trovões, fez umas enormes descargas.


----------



## Manuel Brito (27 Set 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia.
Então vamos lá às presentes condições aqui por Faro.

Temperatura: 20º
Pressão: 1017HPa
Vento: 180º 01kt (Sul com 02km/h)
Humidade: 74%
Céu: Limpo

Até logo.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2009 às 12:58)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 24.5ºC


----------



## Kraliv (27 Set 2009 às 16:44)

Boas,



Depois de um dia de reflexão cheio de emoções  hoje, à semelhança de mais algumas zonas do país, a manhã foi de nevoeiro.

A temperatura mínima registada foi de 15ºC e neste momento tenho 27,3ºC (Máx. até ao momento)


No horizonte parece começar a formar-se qualquer coisita 




PS: Ontem, conforme tinha adiantado, houve realmente bastante estragos ao nível de aparelhagens  aqui pelo Redondo.
Meo's; Tv's Cabo. aparelhos de televisão, etc..etc foi um _ver-se-te-avias _de aparelhos queimados, há também muita gente sem telefone PT.


----------



## trepkos (27 Set 2009 às 18:18)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arriscaria a dizer que isso é falha exclusivamente das pessoas, eu quando vejo que a trovoada já está perto o suficiente para estoirar uns postes desligo todos os aparelhos da luz para evitar danos, muita gente não o faz e depois vão chorar sobre o leite derramado, porque parecendo que não esses aparelhos bem como PC's, máquinas de lavar são aparelhos muito caros.


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2009 às 20:10)

Temperaturas às 19h(18UTC), e registo total de descargas eléctricas de hoje:





Dados: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## trepkos (27 Set 2009 às 21:37)

A célula que passou na zona de Coruche ainda fez algumas descargas e algumas colunas de chuva, avistadas aqui do castelo.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2009 às 21:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,0 ºC (16h37)
Temperatura mínima = 16,1 ºC (08h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Hoje o dia apresentou-se com céu pouco nublado até quase ao final da tarde, altura em que se tornou muito nublado. A noite promete ser fresca.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,8 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 12,7 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## Manuel Brito (27 Set 2009 às 23:21)

Boas.
Por Faro:

Temperatura: 21ºC
Pressão: 1016HPa
Humidade: 79%
Vento: 260º 05kt (Oeste com 10km/h)
Céu: limpo

Até amanhã.


----------



## vitamos (28 Set 2009 às 09:46)

Grandes registos Gerofil! Muitos parabéns!

Alentejo em alta, e possivelmente ainda ouviremos falar mais de região nas próximas horas/dias. De lamentar, claro, os danos causados...


----------



## Kraliv (28 Set 2009 às 10:18)

Boas,



Manhã com céu pouco nublado e temperatura mínima de 17,2ºC (6.29h)

Neste momento estão 21,5ºC, 48% humidade.





Bom iníco de semana


----------



## Manuel Brito (28 Set 2009 às 11:25)

Bom dia.
Por Faro acordei com 22ºC.
Neste momento assim vão as coisas:

Temperatura: 25ºC
Humidade: 66%
Céu: Limpo
Vento: 120º 05kt (Este/Sueste com 10km/h)
Pressão: 1017HPa

Até logo.


----------



## Levante (28 Set 2009 às 13:43)

Depois de mais um fim de semana falhado (meteorologicamente falando ) com cerca de 1mm de chuva e algum aparato eléctrico nas redondezas... Hoje um dia de verão (para variar...), já chegou aos 26º, humidade dos 60-70%, céu limpo vento muito fraco a variar de SE-S, mínima de 18º...
Quem se "safa" é a vizinha Espanha que leva sempre com tudo. Em Cartagena (para quem não sabe uma cidade no litoral murciano, perto do Cabo de Palos), 200mm desde ontem de manha, 80mm em 3h esta manha... E grande parte do litoral do mediterraneo e baleares debaixo de intensa chuva. Até Almeria (o famoso deserto europeu ) ontem com cerca de 50mm.
É o que dá a cutoff estacionária no mar de aboran, a sul de almeria, valores de CAPE constantes de -6 e Mediterrâneo quente.
Assim sendo, parece que Faro vai ser um dos locais mais secos da península ibérica, com o fim do ano hidrológico dentro de 2 dias


----------



## Brunomc (28 Set 2009 às 18:47)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 28.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2009 às 23:22)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,4 ºC (16h42)
Temperatura mínima = 19,7 ºC (08h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,8 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 12,7 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## Brunomc (28 Set 2009 às 23:55)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco

> 22.5ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (29 Set 2009 às 00:02)

Boa noite.
Cenário actual em Faro:

Temperatura: 22ºC
Humidade: 70%
Pressão: 1015HPa
Vento: 320º 05kt (Noroeste com 10km/h)
Visibilidade: >  10km
Céu: pouco nublado a cerca de 1494m e muito nublado a cerca de 3353m.

Até amanhã.


----------



## Manuel Brito (29 Set 2009 às 09:04)

Bom dia.
Por Faro neste momento:

Temperatura: 22ºC
Humidade: 74%
Pressão: 1014Hpa
Vento: 080º 07kt (Este com 14km/h)
Visibilidade: > 10km
Céu: Pouco nublado a cerca de 762m e muito nublado a cerca de 2743m.

Até logo.


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2009 às 10:36)

Parece que a animação está de volta à região sul! 

Nas últimas horas a nebulosidade não tem parado de aumentar.






O radar indica precipitação, embora ainda não haja precipitação acumulada em nenhuma das estações do IM e amadoras.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Set 2009 às 10:39)

AnDré disse:


> O radar indica precipitação, embora ainda não haja precipitação acumulada em nenhuma das estações do IM e amadoras.



O Sitio das Fontes na Lagoa já tem 0,2 mm


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2009 às 10:49)

HotSpot disse:


> O Sitio das Fontes na Lagoa já tem 0,2 mm



Correcto e afirmativo! 

O mapa do wunderground é que só conta a partir dos 0,5mm.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Set 2009 às 10:55)

O Radar de Loulé do IM é que já funcionava não ????????????????????


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2009 às 11:29)

AnDré disse:


> Parece que a animação está de volta à região sul!  Nas últimas horas a nebulosidade não tem parado de aumentar.



A nebulosidade visível nas imagens de satélite e que vai cobrindo as regiões do sul são predominantemente altos estratos, ora translúcidos ora mais espessos, mas sem consequências de maior em termos de precipitação. Hoje também levantou-se o vento moderado de leste, o que arrasta essas nuvens mais facilmente para oeste.
Nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical talvez logo mais para o final da tarde …


----------



## Manuel Brito (29 Set 2009 às 14:46)

Cumulonimbus já os há por Faro.






Então traduzindo o que diz a imagem:

25º Temperatura, 18º de orvalho e humidade 66%.
Vento de este/sueste com 20km/h, visibilidade superior a 10km.
Nebolusidade: pouca a cerca de 671m, pouca a cerca de 762m com cumulonimbus e muita neblusidade a cerca de 2743m.
Pressão 1014HPa


----------



## Brunomc (29 Set 2009 às 15:11)

*Dados Actuais :*

> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 26.5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (29 Set 2009 às 16:12)

Boa tarde,

Tempo muito abafado aqui por Lagoa. A temperatura está nos 25,3ºC, mas com uma humidade de 68%, a sensação é mesmo de "abafado"!!"

Já pingou por cá, como o Hotspot e o andré já referiram, mas apenas acumulou 0,2mm.

A norte de Lagoa (principalmente sobre Monchique), avistam-se alguns cumulus e cumulonimbus...vamos ver se esses "meninos" querem descer até ao litoral!!


----------



## Brunomc (29 Set 2009 às 16:14)

grande trovoada que houve em Aljezur..

a estação do IM registou 11.4mm 

por aqui continua o céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco

tou com 27.5ºC


----------



## trepkos (29 Set 2009 às 16:16)

O IM já mostra descargas, sendo que o maior numero delas foi no Sudoeste Alentejano e costa Vicentina.

Na Raia em Beja já se vêem boas células.


----------



## homem do mar (29 Set 2009 às 16:51)

so deve ter chuvido pos lados de aljezur


----------



## HotSpot (29 Set 2009 às 16:59)

Já temos uma SCM na Costa Vicentina


----------



## Redfish (29 Set 2009 às 17:33)

Aqui no Caldeirão chove e trovoada em força


----------



## Teles (29 Set 2009 às 17:38)




----------



## Rog (29 Set 2009 às 17:43)

Imagem de satélite





trovoadas





Radar


----------



## Aurélio (29 Set 2009 às 17:53)

Parece que a célula aproxima-se rapidamente .... o ceu está a ficar preto ... 
pena não ter máquina fotográfica !!

Mais 5 minutos e tenho que desligar a máquina !!


----------



## trepkos (29 Set 2009 às 17:54)

Essa célula no Algarve.. fantástica!


----------



## CMPunk (29 Set 2009 às 18:00)

Boas Pessoal!!

Hoje mais um dia de festa! Hoje Aljezur foi avassalado por muita chuva e trovoadas bem fortes. Por Faro o dia esteve calmo menos agora, vem muitas nuvens escuras em direcção de Faro.
Tirei ainda duas fotos, espero que gostem.











Também é de referir na foto que na parte Escura lá ao fundo está completamente tapada por nuvens negras onde se vê relâmpagos, e vem tudo em minha direcção. Espero que acontece algo porque o Fim de Semana foi muito pobre.

*Dados da Estação de Turismo de Faro*

Muito Nublado  - Base nuvens 2133 metros
Temperatura do ar: 21.9°C
Humidade actual: 78%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1011.9 Milibares
Precipitação hoje - 0.0 mm
Precipitação Setembro - 1.6 mm


----------



## CMPunk (29 Set 2009 às 18:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Parece que a célula aproxima-se rapidamente .... o ceu está a ficar preto ...
> pena não ter máquina fotográfica !!
> 
> Mais 5 minutos e tenho que desligar a máquina !!



É mesmo, a célula vem andado em direcção a Faro muito rápida, tirei a foto á 10 minutos e fui a rua já está por cima da minha cabeça, vou tirar mais umas fotos porque a célula é fantástica.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Set 2009 às 18:07)

O meu irmão reporta tempestade severa na zona de Loulé, com ruas inundadas neste momento, e forte trovoada!!!

A célula em questão está a expandir-se rapidamente e aproxima-se aqui de Lagoa...o céu está negro a Oeste daqui...já pinga...

Fotos dentro de minutos...


----------



## trepkos (29 Set 2009 às 18:12)

Bem, vocês ai nos Algarves, nunca tinham nada e agora têm a animação toda, toca a aproveitar estes momentos que a Naureza vos proporciona que nós aqui em cima no deserto vamos continuar a 'chorar' para que caia do céu mais que pó.


----------



## CMPunk (29 Set 2009 às 18:16)

Aqui está pessoal, mais fotos dos acontecimentos aqui, isto parece que está muito mau, Loulé já começou a ser castigado com chuva e trovoadas e vem tudo para Faro e outras zonas. Acho muito estúpido o IM não meter alertas nem nada.
















Se uma pessoa estiver aqui na rua repara bem que as coisa estão feias, eu oiço trovejar para os lados de Loulé mas são trovoes fortes.


----------



## Kraliv (29 Set 2009 às 18:18)

Boas,


A máxima hoje foi de 25,8ºC (16:25h) e a mínima de 18,9ºC (04:02h)



Situação actual:







Começou a querer , mas nada de significativo. Vamos ver com será a evolução neste final de tarde, pela imagem de satélite ainda dá para acreditar que se possa "arranjar algo" 








Temperatura actual 23,7ºC humidade nos 50%


----------



## ecobcg (29 Set 2009 às 18:25)

Fotos de Loulé ainda não tenho,mas aqui ficam algumas do que se está a aproximar de Lagoa (entretanto parece-me que vai chegar cá já fraco...):


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2009 às 18:26)

IM coloca alerta amarelo a Sul:


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2009 às 18:27)

A 1ª foto está espectacular ecocb obrigado pela partilha destas fotos


----------



## CMPunk (29 Set 2009 às 18:35)

Era sem tempo esse Alerta do IM, é que a coisa vai ficar muito feia dentro de minutos, todo o negro de Loulé está a dirigir-se a Faro.
Duvido que em Lagoa ainda haja alguma coisa, mas pode ser que aconteça algo, espero que seja o meu dia de sorte hoje aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Set 2009 às 18:40)

CMPunk disse:


> Era sem tempo esse Alerta do IM, é que a coisa vai ficar muito feia dentro de minutos, todo o negro de Loulé está a dirigir-se a Faro.
> Duvido que em Lagoa ainda haja alguma coisa, mas pode ser que aconteça algo, espero que seja o meu dia de sorte hoje aqui.



Pois parece que tens razão...acabou de chover aqui em Lagoa, pouco, mas a acção toda está a Este daqui!!!! Já não deve chegar mais nada aqui...!!


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2009 às 18:48)

Há uma estação meteorológica amadora em Odemira, que conta já com 9,9mm.


----------



## CMPunk (29 Set 2009 às 18:55)

ecobcg disse:


> Pois parece que tens razão...acabou de chover aqui em Lagoa, pouco, mas a acção toda está a Este daqui!!!! Já não deve chegar mais nada aqui...!!



Pois está tudo deste lado, está é a demorar muito, o escuro continua quase parado no mesmo sitio e o vento está a rodar para Sul, talvez desvie um pouco a rota das nuvens para o lado da Praia de Faro ou Quinta do Lago. Daqui 30 minutos o escuro deve chegar cá, agora poderia era ser muito mau já chegar aqui sem força, até porque já deixei de ouvir trovejar. Mas no Wunderground mostra que esta forte a célula. Muito estranho. Esperar para ver.


----------



## CMPunk (29 Set 2009 às 19:01)

AnDré disse:


> Há uma estação meteorológica amadora em Odemira, que conta já com 9,9mm.



Sim é verdade André, em Odemira já vai em 10mm, mas acho estranho uma coisa, qual foi a ultima vez que o mapa actualizou, é que eu estou a usar o satélite para ver a célula e la indica que ainda nem chegou a Loulé e esta bem longe de Faro, acho bastante estranho porque isto aqui esta muito negro e já choveu bastante em Loulé.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Set 2009 às 19:06)

Pois bem para variar a montanha pariu um rato .... e daqui já não se mexe !!

Desliguei a máquina pensando que vinha tudo abaixo com a chuva e a trovoada !!
E afinal mais do mesmo .... mais um fiasco por estas bandas !!

Siga a música com mais 15 dias de mais do mesmo !!

EDIT: Então mas então em Odemira a estação amadora regista 9,9 mm, e a oficial (EMA do IM) regista 0 mm até ás 17h ???
Se calhar choveu em cima dessa e na oficial não ... é o resultado deste tipo de nuvens !!
Cai 10 mm numa hora num sitio e 2 km ao lado não chove nada !!


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2009 às 19:12)

CMPunk disse:


> Sim é verdade André, em Odemira já vai em 10mm, mas acho estranho uma coisa, qual foi a ultima vez que o mapa actualizou, é que eu estou a usar o satélite para ver a célula e la indica que ainda nem chegou a Loulé e esta bem longe de Faro, acho bastante estranho porque isto aqui esta muito negro e já choveu bastante em Loulé.



Pelas imagens de satélite, o que está a acontecer é que as células estão a nascer nas Serras Algarvias, e estão a deslocar-se para ONO. Ou seja, nenhuma das células que vêem a norte, deverá atingir Faro.

Existe é muita nebulosidade a formar-se na costa algarvia.

Vamos ver no que dá.





Relativamente à estação de Odemira, está a transmitir dados em tempo real. E vai com 10,4mm acumulados.

-------------------------

Ainda a dizer que na última hora caíram 9,6mm na EMA de Alcoutim (Martim Longo).


----------



## CMPunk (29 Set 2009 às 19:19)

Pois, cá me parece que vou ter mais um dia seco, aqui o céu continua negro com muitas nuvens mas está tudo a desviar para Almancil, grande azar mesmo.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Set 2009 às 19:22)

AnDré disse:


> o que está a acontecer é que as células estão a nascer nas Serras Algarvias, e estão a deslocar-se para ONO. Ou seja, nenhuma das células que vêem a norte, deverá atingir Faro.
> 
> Existe é muita nebulosidade a formar-se na costa algarvia.
> 
> ...



Não dá em nada porque são nuvens mais baixas que passaram já aqui (as nuvens convectivas deslocam-se para Oeste/Noroeste como disseste) e as outras seguem para sul !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2009 às 19:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois bem para variar a montanha pariu um rato .... e daqui já não se mexe !!
> 
> Desliguei a máquina pensando que vinha tudo abaixo com a chuva e a trovoada !!
> E afinal mais do mesmo .... mais um fiasco por estas bandas !!
> ...



Aurélio, tu agora surpreendeste-me chuva e trovoada aqui, alguma vez, este ano nem vai cair pinga aqui, vai ser um deserto autêntico. O pessoal todo entusiasmado aos saltos que ía chover e trovejar aqui, depois choram que só foi na serra. Viva o deserto no litoral algarvio.


----------



## CMPunk (29 Set 2009 às 19:47)

Isto está mesmo mau 

Nem uma pinga nem nada, isto é mesmo o deserto, até os nossos amigos comentam esta maldita seca.


----------



## Manuel Brito (29 Set 2009 às 20:01)

Eu tou para ver o que me vai calhar mais um redondo zero!
Já para não falar nos alertas do IM que 95% estão errados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2009 às 20:06)

CMPunk disse:


> Isto está mesmo mau
> 
> Nem uma pinga nem nada, isto é mesmo o deserto, até os nossos amigos comentam esta maldita seca.





Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e noite quase tropical. Atenção pessoal que chegou a Primavera e não o Outono pelo menos aqui onde eu moro, voltaram as andorinha, até pensei que estava a ver mal mas não, são mesmo andorinhas.

Máxima: 25.1ºC
mínima: 19.5ºC


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2009 às 20:48)

Radar


----------



## CMPunk (29 Set 2009 às 20:58)

Ohh brutal, só o Alentejo tem sorte, aqui que parecia que ia chover e fazer trovoada, nem uma formiga caiu do céu. 

Acho que devíamos reunir-mos todos e fazer uma dança da chuva ou algo do género 

*Dados da Estação de Turismo de Faro*

Parcialmente Nublado  - Base nuvens 2743 metros
Temperatura do ar: 20.6°C
Humidade actual: 75%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1012.5 Milibares
Precipitação hoje - 0.0 mm
Precipitação Setembro - 1.6 mm


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2009 às 21:02)

CMPunk disse:


> Ohh brutal, só o Alentejo tem sorte, aqui que parecia que ia chover e fazer trovoada, nem uma formiga caiu do céu.



Infelizmente são mais ecos que chuva.


----------



## trepkos (29 Set 2009 às 21:10)

Está tudo a dissipar-se.


----------



## jmll (29 Set 2009 às 21:34)

Aqui de momento cairam umas pingas e pouco mais


----------



## CMPunk (29 Set 2009 às 22:09)

AnDré disse:


> Infelizmente são mais ecos que chuva.





Que miseriaaa, este final de Setembro está mesmo um deserto, essas pingas nem dá para tirar o pó dos camelos.


----------



## Manuel Brito (29 Set 2009 às 23:16)

Boa noite.
E por Faro termina assim o dia:

Temperatura: 21ºC
Humidade: 79%
Pressão: 1015HPa
Vento: 360º 06kt (Norte com 12km/h)

E chuva nada 

Até amanhã.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2009 às 23:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,0 ºC (14h21)
Temperatura mínima = 18,1 ºC (07h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*O dia decorreu com períodos de céu muito nublado. Começou a chover por volta das 20h00, embora fraca mas sempre certinha no ritmo até agora. O Meteogramas GFS por localidade de ontem acertou na precipitação para hoje.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,8 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 12,7 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## ecobcg (30 Set 2009 às 00:00)

Por aqui o dia de hoje rendeu 1,4mm. Melhores dias virão!

A noite está impossível, com uma humidade, muito incómoda, de 96% e a temperatura  nos 17,7ºC!


----------



## trepkos (30 Set 2009 às 01:46)

Agora saí à rua e estranhei, caía algo do céu que já me havia esquecido do que era, reparei bem e era chuva! Cai uma chuva miuda que molha o chão, menos debaixo das árvores, as estradas estão totalmente molhadas com bocados totalmente secos, estou mesmo feliz, ao fim de tantos meses vejo chuva à noite, pena que vá acabar.


----------



## Manuel Brito (30 Set 2009 às 09:41)

Bons dias.
Ora então por Faro a situação é a seguinte:

Temperatura: 22º
Humidade: 84%
Pressão: 1016HPa
Vento: variável 02kt (variavel 04km/h)
Visibilidade: > 10km
Céu: algumas nuvens a cerca de 305m e nuvens dispersas a cerca de 3048m

Até logo.


----------



## trepkos (30 Set 2009 às 11:12)

Hoje é que tenho alguma esperança, já viram o sat24?


----------



## CMPunk (30 Set 2009 às 12:57)

Boas Pessoal!!

Mais um belo dia seco 
Está algum calor na rua, acho que era bom para ir a praia.
O IM hoje fez umas belas previsões, meteu chuva e trovoada para quase metade do pais. Não sei se acertam, por aqui por Faro a minha esperança que caia algo é 0.1% 
Mas como o GFS daqui aponta para alguma coisita até a noite eu fico a aguardar.






Também acho que aquela animação por baixo de Faro pode trazer alguma coisa porque vem em direcção aqui, poderá é já vir muito fraca.

Hoje também já caíram umas pingas por 2 terras, em Macedo de Cavaleiros 0.2mm e na Amareleja 0.1mm.

Muito Fraco mesmo, até os Açores e Madeira estão melhores que nós 

*Dados da Estação de Turismo de Faro*

Parcialmente Nublado  - Base nuvens 609 metros
Temperatura do ar: 22.3°C
Humidade actual: 78%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1014.6 Milibares
Vento de SE a 9 KM/H
Precipitação hoje - 0.0 mm
Precipitação Setembro - 1.6 mm
Precipitação 2009 - 139.8 mm 

Nisto tudo só á uma coisa a dizer!! Viva ao Deserto


----------



## CMPunk (30 Set 2009 às 13:09)

Saiu agora os últimos das Estações do IM ás 11 UTC.

Amareleja - 1.1mm
Leiria(Cidade) - 0.1mm

Por aqui tudo na mesma, com céu Parcialmente Nublado.

E Se calhar o IM poderá ter razão no que diz a Trovoada e Chuva.

*Previsão do Estofex*






... Rest of Spain and Portugal...

Diurnally driven thunderstorms will form over the region in a weak flow regime. Due to the low shear values ( under 10 m/s in 0-3 km layer) , only weakly organized, multicell clusters or single cells are expected. As thunderstorm movement will be very slow and simulated LCLs quite low ( mostly under 1500 m), a very isolated event of excessive rainfall is not ruled out. The coverage should be too low, however, to warrant a Level 1.


----------



## trepkos (30 Set 2009 às 13:55)

Por aqui em todas as direcções se vêem 'castelos', estão com topos já muito altos e bem bonitas, sente-se um calor intenso e quase infernal ( o normal à muitos meses ) hoje estou confiante que chegue cá alguma coisa, sopra uma ligeira brisa quente.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Set 2009 às 16:00)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui aguaceiros fracos á mais de 1 hora... bom desenvolvimento a norte... pode ser que dê algo isolado...

Vento nulo!


----------



## Kraliv (30 Set 2009 às 18:51)

Boas,


A tarde prometia...mas até agora nadinha de nadinha 



A temperatura mínima foi de 16.6 °C ( 06:11h) e a Máxima de 25.7 °C ( 17:47h)


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2009 às 19:23)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,5 ºC (15h15)
Temperatura mínima = 16,8 ºC (07h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*O dia ficou marcado por períodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.*

*ACTUALIZAÇÃO: Novo aguaceiro às 20h15; depois o céu limpou.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,8 ºC (dia 9); Temp. mínima = 12,7 ºC (dia 17).


----------



## CMPunk (30 Set 2009 às 20:31)

Boas Pessoal!!

Por aqui continua o tempo de verão, bom para passear pr ai nos bares da praia.
Hoje é ultimo dia de Setembro e o que tenho a dizer é que foi bastante seco, quase não houve precipitação, houve temperaturas boas e altas, vento nem o vi e trovoadas passavam todas ao lado.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva o mês de Outubro.

*Dados da Estação de Turismo de Faro*

Temperatura Máxima de Setembro - 34.5°C
Temperatura Minima de Setembro - 15.6°C

Condições Actuais

Pouco Nublado  - Base nuvens 1219 metros
Temperatura do ar: 21.2°C
Vento: 14.4 KM/H de SW
Humidade actual: 88%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1014.6 Milibares 
Precipitação hoje - 0.0 mm
Precipitação Setembro - 1.6 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2009 às 20:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com muita nebulosidade a norte.

Máxima: 24.8ºC
mínima: 17.8ºC

Hoje acaba o ano hidrológico que deixou uns míseros 237 mm, o que faz deste ano o mais seco a seguir ao 2004/2005. Desde de 1980 foi 4º ano mais seco. Viva a seca!!. Viva o deserto!!

Só me apetece não postar mais, estou mesmo descontente, dizer sempre o mesmo, há 1 ano que não se vê um evento digno por aqui, talvez isto mude mas duvido só de Lisboa para cima é que vai ter precipitação digna de registo nos próximos dias, enquanto o Algarve vai ter sol, algumas nuvens e temperaturas acima da média.

Setembro caiu 1 mm fantástico, agora é ver quando vai cair algo, cada vez mais estou convencido que anos chuvosos como foram 1989 e 1995/1996 nunca mais vou ver, estou a ser pessimista mas o cenário apesar de todas as previsões serem favoráveis a meses vindouros chuvosos, já não acredito em nada, só mesmo quando chover algo.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Set 2009 às 20:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com muita nebulosidade a norte.
> 
> Máxima: 24.8ºC
> mínima: 17.8ºC
> ...



Batava teres feito essas contas do último ano 3 dias antes e a situação era completamente diferente...


----------



## trepkos (30 Set 2009 às 21:25)

Por aqui foi um dia bastante nublado por cumulus, como eu esperava prometeu, prometeu e nada, o GFS dava chuva mas como se esperava não caiu nada.


----------



## Manuel Brito (30 Set 2009 às 23:35)

Boas.
Por Faro e para terminar o dia

Temperatura: 21ºC
Pressão: 1017HPa
Humidade: 95%
Céu: Limpo
Vento: 290º 05kt (oeste/noroeste com 10km/h).

É tudo por hoje.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Set 2009 às 23:57)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu pouco nublado / nevoeiro

> vento fraco

> 18.0ºC


----------

